# Grand Seiko Quartz Diver is Coming!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

No official details yet, but we have just confirmed with Seiko that it is indeed coming out this year. We are scheduled to receive them by September.

And, while these photos aren't fantastic, this is the first look anyone outside of Seiko has seen of the new watch:









The price, though unofficial, is supposed to be around $4000. Make sure to preorder your diver soon because we are getting a lot of requests for this one.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW! A no date GS diver. Those look really nice.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the no date dial Unfortunately, out of my price range though, for now


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

$4K retail for a quartz watch with not even a date window is sheer lunacy. Looks like Seiko is learning from the Swiss...

Bezel font is more Rolex in appearance.

If no date, they are using caliber 9F61

Same size as the GS Divers? (44.2mm)

Nice but tend to agree with another poster that these are an answer to a question no one is posing.


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the SBGA029 is one of the, if not _the_ best looking diver out there, and I would very much like to get the chance of owning a less expensive quartz version. But this bezel font is horribly inelegant. Does not suit a Grand Seiko at all IMHO.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

No date :-(


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Doesn't matter what I think. Way out of my price range.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Nice but tend to agree with another poster that these are an answer to a question no one is posing.


Funny, that's the way I feel about the springdrive diver. It is unnecessarily more complex than a mechanical diver without the appeal of old fashioned, traditional technology. And yet it is more expensive and not as tough as a traditional quartz movement.

While sproingdrive has no appeal to me personally, I can understand it's appeal to some in dress watches and such. But in a dive watch, which theoretically (let's ignore the reality for a second!) could see some action? Springrive has no place in such a watch IMO, and I had no interest in a GS diver until now. Quartz, on the other hand, has featured in Seiko's professional dive instruments - Tunas - for decades.

There is also the added bonus of no power reserve cluttering up the dial unnecessarily. It was like a zit on the otherwise perfect GS diver dial - good riddance!

I'm surprised at how many comments have so far complained about the lack of date. While I don't mind having a date on my diver, super-clean no-date dials are just lovely IMO.

I might just grab one of these on the used market one day, funds permitting.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sure it'll look awesome in real-life photos, but for now have to say the no date and steep price give me pause.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Nice but tend to agree with another poster that these are an answer to a question no one is posing.


I for one have often wondered why GS have not made more use of the unique qualities of the superb 9F cals. Many attributes of 9F would, imho, seem to be particularly well suited for 'sports/active' type watches.

Objectively i would have thought a vacuum sealed HAQ mvt with over 20 years of proven reliability/durability would seem like a very logical choice for such a timepiece. The likely far lower service/maintenance costs relative to GS mechanical/auto/SD mvts is by itself a fairly significant factor for longer term ownership for someone like me.

GS seem to be genuinely committed to mechanical, quartz and SD technologies and i appreciate that multifaceted commitment and approach.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally some photos! Thank!
The bezel doesn't seem to be hardcoated. Might be a deal breaker. 

On the other hand; it looks like it's got the 5-piece bracelet.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

this watch is a scorcher, all the looks of the SD diver without the fugly PR of the SD. perfect! no date on a sports watch is a bit silly but minor in the scheme of things.

price however?? how do i say it.... spastic! whats this offer over $2k gs quartz watches to make it cost double?


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally a Seiko with hands that are of proper length

Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

AvantGardeTime said:


> $4K retail for a quartz watch with not even a date window is sheer lunacy. Looks like Seiko is learning from the Swiss...
> 
> Bezel font is more Rolex in appearance.
> 
> ...


agree with you on the ludicrous price

disagree on the last point. im sure boatloads of people would like a cheaper gs diver. unfortunately, seiko only went part way to answer the question. they want 4k for a 2.5k watch.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

The longer hands probably means that they used the old hands but a smaller dial and case. 

The price point is probably due to the higher priced bracelet. I really hope this is not a LE model.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Compared pics and they don't seem longer.


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

While I love the fact that they are doing the quartz version, and am all for the no-date perfect symmetry of the dial, I find the bezel font most ungainly and the price, even if it is titanium and a thermocompensated movement is inside, sheer lack of sanity...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Milos said:


> While I love the fact that they are doing the quartz version, and am all for the no-date perfect symmetry of the dial, I find the bezel font most ungainly and the price, even if it is titanium and a thermocompensated movement is inside, sheer lack of sanity...


What's with all the complaining about the price? It's a Grand Seiko, what do you expect? It's not supposed to be priced like a 'normal' Seiko.

The SD GS diver in Ti retails for something like $7k. If this new quartz model retails for $4k, that's a saving of $3k! I find it hard to understand how one would be happy to pay a $3k premium for SD, but consider $4k for a nearly identical quartz diver unreasonable. They're both hellishly expensive, which is what one would expect from top of the line luxury dive watches.

The way I see it, $4k for the quartz represents MUCH better value than $7k for the SD.



brett kenny said:


> price however?? how do i say it.... spastic! whats this offer over $2k gs quartz watches to make it cost double?


Why is the GS SD diver $3k more than other GS SD models? Why is a Sub thousands more than an Explorer?



brett kenny said:


> they want 4k for a 2.5k watch.


The most basic GS quartz retail for US$2.5k, maybe even more these days. I really don't see how a brand new, much higher specced diver with rotating bezel, ratcheting clasp, etc, should be the same price as the most affordable, most basic GS quartz. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree on the price. I don't think it's too high. It's supposed to be for the selected few who appreciate it. It's not a Seiko sumo or a skx. 

The specs remains to be seen, but as stated; add a 5 piece bracelet with a ratcheting clasp and a hardcoated bezel + a sapphire crystal and you have the premium to validate the price tag. 

Sure, it's a crazy price tag for a quartz diver, but the movent is what I love about it. No hassle, always keeps perfect time, never stops and extremely cheap to own once purchased. 

The bezel font is already growing on me.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> What's with all the complaining about the price? It's a Grand Seiko, what do you expect? It's not supposed to be priced like a 'normal' Seiko.
> 
> The SD GS diver in Ti retails for something like $7k. If this new quartz model retails for $4k, that's a saving of $3k! I find it hard to understand how one would be happy to pay a $3k premium for SD, but consider $4k for a nearly identical quartz diver unreasonable. They're both hellishly expensive, which is what one would expect from top of the line luxury dive watches.
> 
> ...


its dangerous waters disagreeing with the great jason recliner but i have to do it. a brand new sbgx059 can be had for just over 1800 over at rakuten Tobes, a hell of a lot less than the 2500 you stated to get into gs quartz land. also the fact the SD goes for considerably more is no justification, those watches were always grossly overpriced imo. 200m and cheap bezel have no place on 7k+ dive watches. not many are made so its not going to be hard to sell the ltd numbers produced.

gs divers arent 'much' higher specced than anything so really theres just absolutely no justification for the more than double price premium asked for them.

as for the member offering stupid comparisons to sumos and skx's, please. keep the comparisons vis a vis gs and the conversation will work much better.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

brett kenny said:


> its dangerous waters disagreeing with the great jason recliner but i have to do it. a brand new sbgx059 can be had for just over 1800 over at rakuten Tobes, a hell of a lot less than the 2500 you stated to get into gs quartz land.


Let's keep comparisons to RRP vs RRP. Are you sure RRP on the most basic GS quartz is $1,800? I thought it was more than that.



brett kenny said:


> also the fact the SD goes for considerably more is no justification, those watches were always grossly overpriced imo. 200m and cheap bezel have no place on 7k+ dive watches. not many are made so its not going to be hard to sell the ltd numbers produced.


Not sure why you'd say the bezel on the GS Diver is "cheap". It's one of the best bezel actions I've tried. Maybe even the best (OS300 and SubC would be the other contenders). The bezel itself is too smooth to the touch and overpolished for my personal taste, but there's no denying that it is immaculately finished. Like the rest of the watch (except the clasp). And what has 200 m WR got to do with the price of a luxury dive watch? It will probably never beyond the deep end at the club.

The only thing on the GS diver that feels remotely cheap is the clasp.



brett kenny said:


> gs divers arent 'much' higher specced than anything so really theres just absolutely no justification for the more than double price premium asked for them.


Regardless, dive watches usually cost more than their sports dress watch counterparts.The GS Divers have complex rotating bezels and additinal WR compared to the sports and dress GS models, so it stands to reason that they will cost more. A few grand more for the privilege sounds about right to me, based on Omega, Rolex and JLC pricing, for example.



brett kenny said:


> as for the member offering stupid comparisons to sumos and skx's, please. keep the comparisons vis a vis gs and the conversation will work much better.


Yeah, but you're trying to compare features, and then assign an arbitrary value to them. That's not how luxury goods work mate. Seiko have a mind boggligly stratospheris pricing schgeme, whereby a Titanium dive watch with a quartz mechanical hybrid movement (which can be found on much, much cheaper watches) cost $7k. There's no rational, tangible reason why that watch should cost $7k. It just does (the pricing has more to do with other luxury brand prices, and what the market will bear). So to suggest that the quartz version of that quartzish mechanicalish dive watch should cost $2,500... wwell, you can wish it costs $250, but it's unreaslistic. Are luxury goods overpriced Of course. Otherwise everybody could affod them and they'd be Sumos.

I stand by my earlier comment. A $3k discount for an arguably superior (for a sports dive watch) movement with a cleaner dial looks to be good buying by GS standards. It's not really meant to be good buying by any other standards.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

It was not a comparison. I just meant that Grand Seikos come at a premium price. No one is forcing you to buy. The approx price tag of $4000 is full price on the US market. Of course it will be available for less on other markets (as always with GS). I don't find it the least odd that Seiko are upping the price tags on newly released GS models. They don't up the price yearly as some other manufacturers do. With GS going global and expanding both in sales and production quantity, it's a logical step to take. A GS HAQ diver is the ultimate sleeper and I don't find it the least odd that most people find the price tag insane.

i on the other hand love the concept in theory. I've already owned 2 HAQ GS models, a SD GS and currently own a mechanical GS. I know I'm not the norm, but like I said, a GS HAQ diver is very appealing to me. I don't need more that 200m wr anyways. It's not like I'm going SAT diving any time soon.  

The movement also enables a watch with a lower weight and height.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking forwards to MUCH more info/specs on this watch.It has a great deal of competition at $4000 but it's a GS so should be great fun.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

As pointed out, this price is what Seiko US thinks it needs to be priced at – if sales are poor – non-existent, then either the price will drop to stimulate demand or dealers will offer a bigger discount to get them off their shelves.
You can bet if you check the prices in Japan, even with their 5% sales tax, you'll see the price they actually go out the door for.
If you want one badly enough, I'm sure you'll find ways and means of getting one for a price you're happy to pay for one.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

PJ S said:


> As pointed out, this price is what Seiko US thinks it needs to be priced at - if sales are poor - non-existent, then either the price will drop to stimulate demand or dealers will offer a bigger discount to get them off their shelves.
> You can bet if you check the prices in Japan, even with their 5% sales tax, you'll see the price they actually go out the door for.
> If you want one badly enough, I'm sure you'll find ways and means of getting one for a price you're happy to pay for one.


The Japanese sales tax has just gone up to 8% as of April 2014. Just general info for all interested parties. Cheers!


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

Jason, tho whole 'problem' with the price is like this, at least to my eyes.


Let's do some assuming:
1) it's a titanium case, bezel, bracelet, (ratcheting)clasp (may be that a ratcheting extension is not needed, but the competition is offering it lately), with Seiko's 'polishing treatment' (forgot the name)
2) it has a saphire crystal
3) it would appear that the bezel insert is engraved something, not fully-lumed sapphire...but maybe it is still fully lumed like some of the micros we see...or Pelagos...
4) it has a HAQ movement, TCed ofcourse, and a long interval between battery changes


All this sounds quite great, to tell you the truth...but $4000 is a price bracket where a lot of 'branded' auto-divers are sold, and do you see the brand-snobery evapourating in favour of Seiko, a watch company that most people love to consider as cheap (soooo wrongly), and in favour of Quartz, when for the last 20 years the Swiss have invested a lot of money (their survival actually) to make it known that quartz is for kids and true watches are mechanical (such bull)...

That's where the dilemma lies, to me...


And I will always take a quartz over anything mechanical and prefer Seiko to almost any brand in almost every case


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe this is a right move from Seiko. They don't offer quartz divers except the Tunas, which is not good. Seiko have bunch of divers with low, mid and high end automatic movements, but only Tuna with quartz. I need more versatility. The market needs a low and high end quartz powered (not kinetic or SD) watches especially from the company which is most involved in history of quartz timepieces. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't understand how anyone can comment on it's looks without better pics. As for pricing, I doubt anyone pays retail on these. Until we can see what the street price is, all the wailing is much to do about nothing.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Nice but tend to agree with another poster that these are an answer to a question no one is posing.


I can't more strongly disagree - a heq/haq quartz diver with high end construction and a low maintenance is EXACTLY what I've been looking for.

Perhaps it's my IT background, but I tire quickly of mechanical watch drama (inaccuracy, power reserve, and expensive service cost).


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Let's keep comparisons to RRP vs RRP. Are you sure RRP on the most basic GS quartz is $1,800? I thought it was more than that.
> 
> i never said rrp was 1800, it is closer to 2200usd. sure the new diver will be less than retail on the street but we will still be looking at close to double for a watch with essentially the same movt.
> 
> ...


at the end of the day, theres no 'winning' this argument, nor should there. you think the price is ok, i dont, thats all there is to it. the watch is still a cracker imo and like most gs will sell the ltd quantity available.


----------



## cbap (Mar 1, 2014)

Wish Seiko would embrace their own iconic design heritage instead if creating an (arguably better finished) Rolex sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I am willing to bet the retail price of these will be much lower in Japan, around 315,000 YEN give or take ($3200 USD at today's exchange rate).

GS retail prices are much lower in Japan today (Thanks to a sinking YEN) vs US retail prices. Anyone considering a new GS these days should check first with Higuchi/Seiya and compare their best prices with US based AD quotes.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

lethaltoes said:


> The Japanese sales tax has just gone up to 8% as of April 2014. Just general info for all interested parties. Cheers!


Foreigners don't pay for it. Higuchi never charges for local sales tax.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would really love to see seiko come out with a smaller "premium" diver. 
They make plenty of amazing watches, but all the higher end ones are HUGE for my 6.75 wrist. 
I had the chance to see live (thanks to Joe at AZ Fine Time) a GS spring drive, but it really looked enormous. 
Something 42mm would be perfect, do you know of any technical reason why this might not be possible?
Or is it just a "style" choice from Seiko?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

It is a styling choice. The Automatic Spring Drive movements tend to be on the thicker side but you can find them tucked in 39mm dress watch cases, so if they wanted to issue a 40-42mm SD diver they could.

Sent from my LGMS659 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

We need new pictures and the measurements!!! :-s


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very excited to see these and live vicariously through those who purchase as I won't be purchasing. I do like the idea and if that diver is similar to the spring drive version it will look fantastic. Nothing against quartz but the weirdo OCD WIS that I am, I find ticking seconds hands not at all soothing and quite distracting to look at...but for those looking to get into the GS game at a good discount these will be very satisfying to those who pull the trigger.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

4k! For quartz? And I thought I paid too much for my Omega 2264!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

mario24601 said:


> 4k! For quartz? And I thought I paid too much for my Omega 2264!


It's not just any quartz.

Anyway, everything is so speculative at this point. I don't know why Seiko is mum on this, maybe there was a set back. But I'd say keep an open mind until the official stuff is announced. Those photos are legit, but they're of a prototype 6 months ago, maybe further back--and that's assuming they're not just some photoshopped mockup of the watches. That said, the other watches that came out matched the prototypes in the internal docs.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

JPfeuffer said:


> ...Nothing against quartz but the weirdo OCD WIS that I am, I find ticking seconds hands not at all soothing and quite distracting to look at...


To the naked eye, yes the 9f does move in 1 sec increments just as any conventional quartz mvt but its movement is so controlled and 'dampened' because of its back-lash reduction mechanism.(probably assisted by the twin-pulse function) I find it very satisfying and even relaxing to watch its distinctive movement.

(YouTube watch-tanaka video SBGX059)




Not all 9f's have perfect secs hand alignment but i think the lack of backlash/wobble works well.

The 'twin-pulse' movement of 9f's secs hand can be seen in this YouTube video here....









mario24601 said:


> 4k! For quartz? And I thought I paid too much for my Omega 2264!


I am certainly not trying to convince the, 'Its just a Quartz' brigade that 9f is worth its street pricing but as CitizenM mentions, 9f differs in many respects from a 'regular' quartz mvt.
This informative article below by SJX shines more light on some of the 9f's impressive design and functioning for those who may be less familiar with it.
Watches by SJX: Explained: Seiko 9F quartz movements - proof that high-end quartz is not an oxymoron


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you ever watched the clock they use in Porsches with the chrono package? I was in a new 911 the other day and it had a really slow, gentle move from second markers. Definitely still quartz, but it's not like instantaneous jumps. Very cool.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Knowing the fact that right now I can order from Japan either a Citizen Chronomaster A660 or the Eco-Drive version A010 for under $2K brand new, 10 year warranty, with all the trimmings, further reinforces my stance that now you can get a fabulous HEQ hand assembled and finished watch that is better than anything Seiko is putting out right now with the 9F.


I have owned a GS quartz SBGT037 day/date and was sensational but Citizen really holds the competive edge with their far superior HEQ calibres, superior warranty/service and not to mention exclusivity/rarity if you are into that sort of thing.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

First of all, I'm glad to see another HAQ Seiko diver on the way. With regard to the high price complaints, I think many were hoping for something less high end. Less expensive. Not everyone wants a $4000 quartz collector piece. I would love for them to come up with a HAQ watch in a 007 case. Perfection. I did have the SBCM 023 which is essentially what I just described, but unfortunately it's just a tad small for today's modern divers. So it can obviously be done cheaply. I think Seiko would sell these like hot cakes if they just made more HAQ watches in their current cases. Fingers crossed for the future:-!


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> No official details yet, but we have just confirmed with Seiko that it is indeed coming out this year. We are scheduled to receive them by September.
> 
> And, while these photos aren't fantastic, this is the first look anyone outside of Seiko has seen of the new watch:
> 
> ...


The hands are like those on the GS SD 029 - 031, but 029 - 031 bezel is nicer


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

everose said:


> 'dampened'


It's just damped. Dampening is pouring water on it.

Sorry. Engineering school did it to me.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

AvantGardeTime said:


> I have owned a GS quartz SBGT037 day/date and was sensational but Citizen really holds the competive edge with their far superior HEQ calibres, superior warranty/service and not to mention exclusivity/rarity if you are into that sort of thing.


Maybe so but there's no A010 diver (or anything sporty), and I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish the quartz GS diver was offered with a date option and kept the same bezel as the 029/031. People are hoping it would list around $2000, but the quartz Tunas already occupy that space, so I don't see that happening. The nicer finishing of GS over Prospex models warrants the higher price tag.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bobabreath said:


> I wish the quartz GS diver was offered with a date option and kept the same bezel as the 029/031. People are hoping it would list around $2000, but the quartz Tunas already occupy that space, so I don't see that happening. The nicer finishing of GS over Prospex models warrants the higher price tag.


But quartz tunas aren't in the non-JDM market are they? Certainly not in the US.


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

One word..."yuck". I love Seiko but I hope those pics are off. $4k for a quartz??


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Just sold my Golgo 13 tuna and this will be the perfect replacement (I think). I do however think it's strange that they don't release a divers watch before the summer instead of after. Anybody know what the difference is between the 9F62 and 9F82? The GS website lists the 9F82 @ +-10spy just like the 9F62.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

This one uses the 9F61 no date.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

yonsson said:


> Anybody know what the difference is between the 9F62 and 9F82? The GS website lists the 9F82 @ +-10spy just like the 9F62.


See Here


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

everose said:


> See Here


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

We're still waiting on details and photos, but the model names have been released: they'll be the SBGX115 and SBGX117.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, we've got some small updates and some slightly less terrible photos. First, we now know that the watches will be 43mm, and second, they will be $4,100. If you preorder one through the end of May (or any automatic/spring drive GS), we'll throw in a free regular production Prospex to compliment it. These are still prototype photos, we just have a better shot of them this time, so the production version could be slightly different.









The SBGX115 and SBGX117 respectively.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

4k for a quartz? Whatever floats your boat I guess.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

I'm sorry but I still don't care for this. I'd much rather see a revival of the 6309 or 7c43 style diver with a 9f83 or similar movement.


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully the production model has the SBGA029 bezel. I love GS and prefer quartz over mechanical any day, but even with a good looking bezel I could not justify spending 4000 USD for it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a shame they're so expensive. I don't see the logic in it at all. What's really disappointing for me is that it's now going to be like ten freaking years before they evolve this into hopefully something that's worthy of the price tag. I'm drifting away from Seiko as they "upgrade". Not feeling it at all.

I wonder if there's been a big change in leadership at Seiko.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely looks like a 3 link bracelet. 

I would have though we'd get the 5 piece for that price. No news on the height or release month?


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Another option is the new SBDB009 spring drive tuna which cost about the same, of course that one is an LE so it'll probably be gone by the time I finish this post.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

The new SD tuna isn't an LE.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

yonsson said:


> The new SD tuna isn't an LE.


What Seiko told me is that this will be a per year limited watch, so they will make a few hundred a year and stop when they hit that number.

Edit: Few hundred per year number is strictly made up by me, I don't know the exact number.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it not like that on all high end Seiko models? Master shop editions usually sell out temporarily at some point.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Weird approach Seiko is having with these.

Sent from my LGMS659 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Great addition but ideally should have been US $3000. GS quartz dress are $2300 and GS quartz divers should have been around $3k, $4k+ is kinda high especially when you can get GS mechanical dress watch for the same price!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

if $4100 is MSRP after they been out for 6 months , the may fall a bit , $3600 -$3700 ish


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

yonsson said:


> Is it not like that on all high end Seiko models? Master shop editions usually sell out temporarily at some point.


It's definitely true that at some point (when the year ends) the production numbers stop for the year and begin a new year. But with the SBDB009 and the SBGJ001 and 003, for instance, GS starts with a particular number in mind at the beginning of the year and just stops completely when they hit it. It's usually a low number, just a few hundred for instance. I'll be hanging out with the Seiko guys in Vegas in a few weeks, I'll see if they know what the exact numbers are for all of these. They did make this distinction of limited production versus limited edition very clear though when I spoke to them last. Internally, these are entirely different concepts.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> if $4100 is MSRP after they been out for 6 months , the may fall a bit , $3600 -$3700 ish


Also keep in mind that if you preorder the quartz GS diver at Timeless before the end of May we'll throw in a free Prospex.

You guys might like an article we just released on Grand Seiko quartz too: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/not-just-quartz-grand-seiko-9f-movement-1025486.html or https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/not-just-quartz-grand-seiko-9f-movement-1025487.html .


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sub1680 said:


> I'm sorry but I still don't care for this. I'd much rather see a revival of the 6309 or 7c43 style diver with a 9f83 or similar movement.


I'd buy that in a heartbeat.

I'd have to see this new quartz in person to decide.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, I'm out... I know 43mm will appeal to a lot of people but I'm tired of the GS diver line being too big with nothing to show for in terms of WR. The idea of a 9F diver made sense but the size and bezel font isn't my cuppa... but I'm sure it'll be a great watch, though!

I am currently in the market for another quality diver and even considered the SBGA031 but the MM300 clasp reminded me of this deal breaker... It works for the price point of the SBDX001 but GS really needs to invest in some clasp R&D (for all their models) as it's just not cutting the mustard anymore. Other companies have re-defined this often most overlooked and ever-so-important part of the watch and it's time GS do the same.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree about the claps. The mm300 clasp is way too thick and so are the GS divers clasps which is really strange since the standard GS clasps are great even if it is annoying that they don't have micro adjustments.


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

When I think of a "quartz GS diver", the image in my head and the list of it's specifications and price in my imagination are not what is being presented by Seiko. At this level, it seems like an oversight to not be using a quartz watch with a perpetual calendar. 20 seconds per year or less is expected as a minimum. The 3 year battery life of the 9F should be improved upon to at least 5 years. Like AvantGardeTime, I think the 9F is a nice movement, but I agree it is outclassed by the HAQ offerings from Citizen. True, Citizen doesn't offer their full-featured HAQ in a diver, but this is where Seiko could have really set themselves apart. Offer as many quartz features in the diver case to have something nobody else does.

I believe they should have designed a different diver altogether, with a unique and icon-inspired design and with more flare than the SD GS diver. They should/could even downsize it just a mm or two. Instead, it comes across as a stripped-down version of the SD diver for a little less money: no date, cheaper bracelet, worse bezel. The SD GS diver was not a value-oriented offering. This quartz version offers less value than the SD.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Topher1556 said:


> When I think of a "quartz GS diver", the image in my head and the list of it's specifications and price in my imagination are not what is being presented by Seiko. At this level, it seems like an oversight to not be using a quartz watch with a perpetual calendar. 20 seconds per year or less is expected as a minimum. The 3 year battery life of the 9F should be improved upon to at least 5 years. Like AvantGardeTime, I think the 9F is a nice movement, but I agree it is outclassed by the HAQ offerings from Citizen. True, Citizen doesn't offer their full-featured HAQ in a diver, but this is where Seiko could have really set themselves apart. Offer as many quartz features in the diver case to have something nobody else does.
> 
> I believe they should have designed a different diver altogether, with a unique and icon-inspired design and with more flare than the SD GS diver. They should/could even downsize it just a mm or two. Instead, it comes across as a stripped-down version of the SD diver for a little less money: no date, cheaper bracelet, worse bezel. The SD GS diver was not a value-oriented offering. This quartz version offers less value than the SD.


I agree, in my opinion, they could have used this as an opportunity to update their 9F movement and bring a truly unique offering to the table with the quartz diver. The 9F really is a great movement, and was probably ahead of the curve by a large margin 20 years ago, but some added features would most likely drive a lot of owners to quickly upgrade to the newer model.

I realize Seiko looked at the numbers and probably said it's not worth the research effort quite yet to change what is clearly working pretty well, but it just seems like an opportunity wasted when rolling out a new line. With a new 9F, I would have not only upgraded my SBGX, but probably have snapped up this diver as well in the near future.

About the battery life, I can live with 3, and I don't think adding a perpetual calendar is going to help bump that number up either. It's 3 years, but it's an oh so pretty 94608000 (give or take 30) seconds that tick so elegantly because of the twin-pulse motor.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

You know what would be a good idea: a 6217 homage with a 9F movement. In Bright Titanium! With a brown dial!


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in cushion cased divers with top end movements frankly.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I need more info to survive!


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking at the pics again white hands on a white dial for a diver, it does not work. I don't think so. They need darker hands on a white dial. Pretty much looks to me a copy of another watch with Seiko hands and movement..... which is fine with me.

To me Seiko has NEVER had a solid line of date ONLY quartz divers. Nothing of substance. Major issue why I sold the Tuna. DATE on a diving 300 meter watch. Totally wrong. DAY and DATE divers are totally pointless. If Tuna had Date ONLY I would have kept it forever. 

Seiko is still lacking in the design department. This is a step in the right direction. However a date ONLY or NO date QUARTZ diver $500 or so should be with the Seiko design team with the 8F movement and traditional Seiko hands.

Or even better redesign the 7C46 quartz movement with Date only or no date and put in a diver. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm in the opposite corner on that. I would love to see a HEQ day date diver around 40-42mm. Right now the only close choice in that format is the Solar Starfish.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

@marinemaster
Buy a spring drive tuna then... Or a 1000m tuna.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Too expensive. There is absolutely no reason for Seiko to not have a regular quartz diver around $500 or less with the 8F movement or similar.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

Bring back the 7c43 case and put a 7c46 in it.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

The bezel looks like a vintage Citizen, while not a bad thing on a Citizen, is awkward on a Seiko.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

+1


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

marinemaster said:


> Too expensive. There is absolutely no reason for Seiko to not have a regular quartz diver around $500 or less with the 8F movement or similar.


+1

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpensik (Dec 30, 2011)

I found this picture online. I would think it is a Photoshop, but it looks like a good indication of what it could look like.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bobpensik said:


> I found this picture online. I would think it is a Photoshop, but it looks like a good indication of what it could look like.


Have you even read the thread? I made that pic on my iPad from the description on the first page.
edit: never posted them here, that was another thread, so sorry for that little outburst.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## jamal_GT (Jun 22, 2014)

But then Citizen chronomaster is more accurate with tolerance of +/- of 5 sec a year.
I am confused. I thought of getting GS but Citizen is not popular in my country.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I looked at this today.
I asked "Why is it not have date?".
Seiko staff say "It is for reducing the influence of the magnetic".
I asked "Is antimagnetic model's logo red?"
He say "Red logos model is very high spec. this model is JIS spec."


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Case back is not Seiko Divers logo. It was the logo of the GS lion.
It is Very thin, like a Sumo.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like it and been wanting another diver in the collection but then I think will I be looking at that ticking seconds hand always thinking I should of got the spring drive instead.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I so wish seiko would bring back a more affordable 42-44mm diver with 8f35 movement. One can only dream....


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

poppo said:


> I looked at this today.
> I asked "Why is it not have date?".
> Seiko staff say "It is for reducing the influence of the magnetic".
> I asked "Is antimagnetic model's logo red?"
> He say "Red logos model is very high spec. this model is JIS spec."


What do you mean you looked at it? Where? 
Did it look like the pictures in this thread? 
Was the font the same as in the picture?
Do you know the size?
And what does JIS mean?
and thin like the sumo? The sumo isn't thin, it's 13mm thick.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

yonsson said:


> What do you mean you looked at it? Where?





yonsson said:


> Did it look like the pictures in this thread?
> Was the font the same as in the picture?
> Do you know the size?
> And what does JIS mean?
> and thin like the sumo? The sumo isn't thin, it's 13mm thick.




I looked it at the event "Grand Seiko Owners salon".

seiko staff said "This Photo has flowed out, when documents was published in Seiko executive in January". This month, it announced to store manager. Yesterday, it announced to some users. I think because it is release in August, that there is official announcement soon.

I heard the size, but I forgot. Certainly, was 40mm, or 42mm.

I saw the price, but I forgot. it was Under $ 4k. Certainly, was $ 3.2K, $ 3.4K or $ 3.6K.

I do not know what you think. However, I think SUMO is thin. Seiko staff had said this was stuck with thinness.

I have not seen the font.

Finally, I heard the limited edition, but he said nothing has been decided.

Sorry. My dirty english is google Translate.

​


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

JIS is...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Industrial_Standards

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

Poppo-san, what font is used on the bezel? The same as on the SBGA029/031, or the ugly one as seen on the picture in the first post of this thread?

To compare:


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

philip_ said:


> Poppo-san, what font is used on the bezel? The same as on the SBGA029/031, or the ugly one as seen on the picture in the first post of this thread?
> 
> To compare:
> View attachment 1544902
> View attachment 1544903


Because there was no interest in quartz, I do not remember. I am sorry. He said the structure of the bezel that's the same as SBGA031.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Another new model is very small for women.
It is about 28 mm or 27mm.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Great info poppo! Thanks!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Poppo:
Do you remember if it had the basic 3 piece bracelet or the more advanced 5 piece bracelet?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

yonsson said:


> Poppo:
> Do you remember if it had the basic 3 piece bracelet or the more advanced 5 piece bracelet?


It is 3 piece bracelet. The case is so thin, I was fit well.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Remembered!! There was a memory 30 years to record the time to replace the batteries in the back of the case


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks again for all the info! I hope we get some real pictures and a confirmed release date soon.

A Seiko staff member told me this week that he thought they might wait until the next Basel world to release the model. I really hope that isn't the case. On the other hand, if it has been showed to customers, I doubt they will wait for so long to release it.

Battery change indicator on the back is cool, but it seems strange to put that on a GS.

And too bad about the bracelet. I guess it's to keep the price down, but I much prefer the 5 piece bracelet.


----------



## davidpitre (May 25, 2014)

Jack1024 said:


> I tire quickly of mechanical watch drama (inaccuracy, power reserve, and expensive service cost).


So I'm not alone...


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

poppo said:


> Remembered!! There was a memory 30 years to record the time to replace the batteries in the back of the case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


Just wanted to thank you too for all the info! If it's small and thin like you said, I'd definitely be in line for one. Cheers!


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like the cat's out of the bag, saw this up on PuristSPro from somebody reporting on a GS event in Tokyo:
















Bezel still looks strange to me, but we'll see if it grows on me. Not sure of size or anything else, just saw the pictures posted up. Why oh why did they have to change the bezel and remove the date from the SBGA029/031?


----------



## cyyee (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't agree with you no more. The bezel looks stranger to me indeed.
But this could be probably the move to be differentiated from Sub, at least IMHO...
The black dial tends to flirt me more...



adi4 said:


> Looks like the cat's out of the bag, saw this up on PuristSPro from somebody reporting on a GS event in Tokyo:
> 
> View attachment 1548377
> 
> ...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

hate the font on the bezel


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

My money will stay with me safely after looking at the pics.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

The bezel is really strange and, to me, it's too "thick". The lack of date is a great loss for me also and there is no practical reason for doing that. I hope they'll do a redesign or this will be a failure for sure...

i understand that Seiko must differentiate from the classic Rolex Submariner, in order not to build an homage, but there are other ways to do that. In my opinion the proportion of the elements of this watch aren't well balanced.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I say it's looking' good....The font is different, bit I don't know if it's bad per se.... The divers were always made for the 3 link bracelet IMO.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

when i first heard seiko was releasing a quartz diver with all the good looks of the spring drive without the ugly pr wart, i was all warm and fuzzies

however, soon after the ridiculous 4k+ rrp price was released and putting aside the polarising bezel font and missing date, theyve endowed an already overpriced 4k watch with a $2 bracelet??

way to stuff up what could have been gs's greatest home run


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's the font on the bezel that lets it down. Takes away a bit if that grand seiko class. I think it would make a massive difference if they changed it to something else.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

>>284

TORANOMON HILLS DE MITANDAYO www


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Need more photos to form a real opinion, but based on the 2 pix:

- the white version doesn't do anything for me
- the font isn't the greatest but it doesn't look terrible
- I agree that the bezel looks kind of big. It is fairly noticable, I don't know if it's because of the size, font style, brightness of the font or a combination of all three
- upon first glance, I thought the black version looked pretty good which is a good sign for me. I prefer to like a watch right away rather than have it grow on me
- I assumed that the bracelet would be the standard 3 piece bracelet but it looks like the bracelet tapers quite a bit. Probably just an illusion. I prefer bracelets that don't taper too much but I understand that it's to make the watch wear more comfortably
- long lugs (again probably just an illusion). Ihope there isn't that gap issue as seen on the Sumo's when worn with various straps


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

i like it. I like the white dial one. but for GS quartz diver, the price should not be over 4k. I am willing to buy one for no more than $3500 USD. 

now, the real question is, GS quartz diver (top quality "GS" finish, quartz, no date) vs MM600 ( spring drive, GMT function, 600m, more "tool" like finish)


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

At that price I much rather have a MM600.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

cyyee said:


> I can't agree with you no more. The bezel looks stranger to me indeed.
> But this could be probably the move to be differentiated from Sub, at least IMHO...
> The black dial tends to flirt me more...


It is a GS SD Diver light. I like the case, bracelet dial and hands but the bezel cheapens the look. White has no business on a watch with under water pretentions.

Looks like Japan retail will be 3600 USD (370,000 YEN) based on current exchange rate.

Not sure what to think of it TBH.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not looking for reasons not to buy it


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I need more pics to decide, but I think I can live with the new font. A strange choice for a GS, but at least it makes it look unique and differentiates it from the SD diver. 

It looks quite broad, but I hope that's just an illusion. 

The bracelet looks like a new kind and also looks broad. 20 tapering to 16 perhaps? I wonder what type of clasp it is hiding.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Had this thing been fitted with a date window and solar charging it would have been a different story


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Had this thing been fitted with a date window and solar charging it would have been a different story


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

The more I look at the bezel, the less hopeful this seems as a prospective GS Diver for me. Good thing my Shogun is keeping my wallet itch-free for any other divers for now. 


-adi4


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Poppo:
Can we get a translation of this please?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

9F61 no date TCed quartz
-/+ 10 secs per year accuracy
200m or 20 bar WR
August 2014 release date


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

AvantGardeTime said:


> 9F61 no date TCed quartz
> -/+ 10 secs per year accuracy
> 200m or 20 bar WR
> August 2014 release date
> ...


Great, thanks a lot!



adi4 said:


> Looks like the cat's out of the bag, saw this up on PuristSPro from somebody reporting on a GS event in Tokyo:


Do you have a link to the thread?
edit: found it: http://seiko.watchprosite.com/show-...58/s-0/t-seiko-grand-seiko-owners-salon-2014/


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

overall, it's better than I expected. I don't know if I could live with the wacky bezel font or the high shine on it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So the hideous Timeless pics were accurate.

Most importantly, what's the bezel insert material?


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> So the hideous Timeless pics were accurate.
> 
> Most importantly, what's the bezel insert material?


My guess is it's the same black-coated stainless steel bezel used on the SBGA029, just with the unusual choice of font.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

The white dial version looks like the bastard child of a Milsub and an Explorer II.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

AvantGardeTime said:


> 9F61 no date TCed quartz
> -/+ 10 secs per year accuracy
> 200m or 20 bar WR
> August 2014 release date
> ...


Thank you.

Added

Screw back. 
Sapphire glass. 
(Anti-reflective coating inside.)
Air diving Waterproof 200m.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

It is my guess. 
When you look distorted goggles and seawater, it would be easy-to-read font.

added

Center can be seen a large fish-eye lens.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

More photos!

























Source:
夏⇒海⇒☐ : BEST新宿本店2Fのブログ


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

42.7mm diameter according to that site.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Side by side from Seikomatic @ TZUK









Seing them side by side makes the new bezel look more balanced imho.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

yonsson said:


> Side by side from Seikomatic @ TZUK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny font and smaller crown are deliberate changes (from the SBGA029). Otherwise, cannibalization of SBGA029 sales will occur (different movements notwithstanding) at half the cost; $2930 (USD) is doable from Seiya at the current exchange rate. That means you should see $2400 or below on the pre-owned market. Reasonable for an HAQ diver?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

watcholic said:


> Funny font and smaller crown are deliberate changes (from the SBGA029). Otherwise, cannibalization of SBGA029 sales will occur (different movements notwithstanding) at half the cost; $2930 (USD) is doable from Seiya at the current exchange rate. That means you should see $2400 or below on the pre-owned market. Reasonable for an HAQ diver?


Is small crown for quartz watch?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

poppo said:


> Is small crown for quartz watch?


The spring drive and mechanical Grand Seiko models usually have a larger crown than the quartz versions. Most likely to enable a better grip when winding the mechanical/spring drive movements.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

brett kenny said:


> when i first heard seiko was releasing a quartz diver with all the good looks of the spring drive without the ugly pr wart, i was all warm and fuzzies
> 
> however, soon after the ridiculous 4k+ rrp price was released and putting aside the polarising bezel font and missing date, theyve endowed an already overpriced 4k watch with a $2 bracelet??
> 
> way to stuff up what could have been gs's greatest home run


I quit like the similar $2 style bracelet on my Grand Seiko SBGX093. :-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The hope has faded and I'm deeming it a flop, from my perspective. 

At the price point it's hovering around, I have lots of watches in mind that I'd rather have.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

yonsson said:


> 42.7mm diameter according to that site.


I'm guessing that measurement includes the crown. This is likely the 39mm active line case with an oversized bezel.

Personally I like it. The dial itself exhibits very good proportions and i like how the hour and minute hands are less fussy in appearance as well as how they are sized. The bezel seems to taper down a fair bit in the live pics and i think the font works nicely to mitigate any awkwardness with the angle when the watch is viewed straight on. It's also good to see the designers injecting some off beat quirkiness into the GS diver range (that bezel is very seiko samurai no?) perhaps appealing to the younger buyers at this price point.

Aesthetics aside, it seems to be built to the usual GS standards. Honestly, at that price, I reckon one would be hard pressed to find a watch with the same exacting finish as the GS. I mean just look at that dial!

Just my 2 cents! Have a great day everyone! Cheers!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

wheels in motion
get black dial quartz on wrist 

decision made < jdmfetish

nothing about it that is even close to not liking for me


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

lethaltoes said:


> I'm guessing that measurement includes the crown. This is likely the 39mm active line case with an oversized bezel.


Extremely unlikely. Sizes are always excluding the crown and Seiko likes big divers.


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

I quite like the design, the real life pics look way better than the render., I wouldn't mind strapping one of these to my wrist for 2(ish)K but for 4K I don't see it :L .


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Why does GS Diver look so influenced by Rolex Sub ND and SD4000? It has the same hour markers, indices and overall same look(only Seiko's hands are different and tbh they aren't the best looking hands set out there) It looks like SubND but with SD4000 bezel with complete minute markers.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sooo tired of these constant Rolex comparisons! It's a divers watch so of course it has some similarities. Most divers watches do. Get over it.


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

Might look very similar but then so many diver style watches do. The GS will be far more accurate and need less services and cheaper to buy. So, life-time ownership costs are far less, it does the job (showing accurate tine) far better and you won't have people asking where you got your fake. Winner all round for me!Reply


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Yes! You can get a rolex.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

Is $4k too much for a quartz GS? The overall build quality etc does I believe justify that price in so far as any `luxury' watch can justify their prices. If you look at the Rolex Oyster Quartz they are being offered for this and more. THat quartz movement, whilst good at the time, is not up to the standard of GS and other modern quartz movements.


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

richy176 said:


> Is $4k too much for a quartz GS? The overall build quality etc does I believe justify that price in so far as any `luxury' watch can justify their prices. If you look at the Rolex Oyster Quartz they are being offered for this and more. THat quartz movement, whilst good at the time, is not up to the standard of GS and other modern quartz movements.


I don't know about everybody else but for me it's because for 4k and a little bit more I would have quite a few spring drive to pick from


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

kwcross said:


> I quit like the similar $2 style bracelet on my Grand Seiko SBGX093. :-d


i quit liking it too! :-d


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

nerfedup said:


> I don't know about everybody else but for me it's because for 4k and a little bit more I would have quite a few spring drive to pick from


Which spring drives can you get new for 4k?


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

yonsson said:


> Which spring drives can you get new for 4k?


SBGA099/101, solid back, lume.

Desde el móvil


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

amuro said:


> SBGA099/101, solid back, lume.
> 
> Desde el móvil


101 lists @ 430000, SBGX117 lists @ 370000 = $590 lower.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Which spring drives can you get new for 4k?


With the typical discounts here in the US it is possible to buy SBGA001/003 for well under $3500 USD BNIB from AD.

The US is paradise when it comes to new GS prices.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

That sounds insanely good, even better than JPN prices for a SBGA003, but are there any sellers in the US that will ship to Europe? And then there is tax and customs.

and do you mean typical as: Ok, I know you we'll so here is a great price for you?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

GS retail prices are much lower in the US than Europe. You can get 25% off all day long here.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

AvantGardeTime said:


> GS retail prices are much lower in the US than Europe. You can get 25% off all day long here.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 So that would put the GS quartz diver at $3k. The spring drive diver has a rrp of about £6400 so $4800 after discount so still quite a lot more. Really comes down to `do you want a diver?' and `do you mind quartz?'. Won't get into the debate about the spring drive having a quartz regulator.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

The best part about this Diver is No Date. I don't like changing the date on any Quartz every few months.. without date its just set once and forget till you need a battery change in 3 years! Also grab anytime in watch rotation.. Date watches are a pain for me as I don't like to wear incorrect dates on my watches and its a pain to set to correct date when in hurry. Good, GS Diver doesn't have that problem.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

brett kenny said:


> i quit liking it too! :-d


Te he; just kidding... I love the bracelet on my GS!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Maxy said:


> The best part about this Diver is No Date. I don't like changing the date on any Quartz every few months.. without date its just set once and forget till you need a battery change in 3 years! Also grab anytime in watch rotation.. Date watches are a pain for me as I don't like to wear incorrect dates on my watches and its a pain to set to correct date when in hurry. Good, GS Diver doesn't have that problem.


Really? You find it to be a pain to change the date on a quartz watch every few MONTHS? I own several no-date watches but they are mechanical, it's just plain lazy for a quartz watch not to have a date feature


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Paying over $3K for quartz with battery, I expect full multifunctions and this watch offers none of that, not even date.

I am not downplaying it as the sheer accuracy, low cost of ownership, lower admission price and the usual high quality fit and finish makes this quartz GS diver a very worthy contender.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Really? You find it to be a pain to change the date on a quartz watch every few MONTHS? I own several no-date watches but they are mechanical, it's just plain lazy for a quartz watch not to have a date feature


Yes quartz watches are my grab-n-go watches, don't like adjusting/messing with it especially with 9F accuracy. If 9F had perpetual calendar, would have been perfect perfect!


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Citizen Chronomaster beats Seiko 9F in my book.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Yes quartz watches are my grab-n-go watches, don't like adjusting/messing with it especially with 9F accuracy. If 9F had perpetual calendar, would have been perfect perfect!


Adjusting for daylight saving must really ruin your day.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Citizen Chronomaster beats Seiko 9F in my book.
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Even thought Chronomaster has perpetual calendar and better accuracy, I still think GS is a better package/better watch overall.

But I believe higher accuracy watch should all have perpetual calendars as you don't want to adjust the time while changing the dates (like any regular quartz watch).


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

yonsson said:


> Adjusting for daylight saving must really ruin your day.


Unlike Chronomaster - GS doesn't have an independently adjustable hour hand, neither perpetual calendar.

You don't seem to be getting the point. Higher accuracy watches are the ones used to set my time for my other automatics.. 
If you have adjustable hour hand and perpetual calendar, you don't need to depend on any other external time (like mobile phone) to set time till your batter changes.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Citizen Chronomaster beats Seiko 9F in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


But not in looks sadly...and they don't make a diver like this.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> But not in looks sadly...and they don't make a diver like this.


They don't make a diver but their newest 40mm offerings are sweet.

I am not that much into divers either.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Even thought Chronomaster has perpetual calendar and better accuracy, I still think GS is a better package/better watch overall.
> 
> But I believe higher accuracy watch should all have perpetual calendars as you don't want to adjust the time while changing the dates (like any regular quartz watch).


How so?

I have owned both.

Never noticed any significant differences in terms of fit and finish.

As a value proposition, the GS quartz does not quite convince me. Their mechanical and Spring Drive totally a different story.

GS has more variety of quartz models but The Citizen are far, far more rare and their movements leave the 9F right in the year 1993. Yes the 9F is 21 years old and it is the same exact movement. I have nothing against it but the Citizen A660 and A010 are far superior movements, hand assembled, cherry picked quartz crystals, fully jeweled A660 17 jewels, A010 30 jewels) , solar option plus all the other known technical advantages.

The Citizen has one of the best if not the best warranty in the watch industry... 10 years VIP, 2 included service pit stops, free regulation, gaskets, pressure test, case and bracelet refinishing also included. They also pledge service and parts support for the life of the watch.

Grand Seiko's warranty leaves a lot to be desired in this segment. After 3 years you are on your own.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvantGardeTime said:


> How so?
> 
> I have owned both.
> 
> ...


It is all these points that I've thought about and had to consider when trying to decide if I want a GS or the "The Citizen". The size of the new GS SBGV005 won me over --its perfect! Before I was considering the AQ1010-54E (or 54A), but its smaller size put me off. I have a SARB033 and like the size, but I couldn't go any lower. I've tried and I just end up not wearing them. Another thing is the looks. I mean, the dial on the GS mentioned above is just incredible. You get nothing like that with the Citizen offerings...saldly. I would love to see them on equal terms, but they just aren't.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I do get it Maxy. I just think a little fiddling with the crown a few times a year is a moment when I bond with the watch. I dont see it as a big problem. 

However, indipentently adjustable hour hand and perpetual date are two great features. 

Let's hope SEIKO releases a new 9 quartz movement @ Basel 2015. It's about time.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

yonsson said:


> I do get it Maxy. I just think a little fiddling with the crown a few times a year is a moment when I bond with the watch. I dont see it as a big problem.
> 
> However, indipentently adjustable hour hand and perpetual date are two great features.
> 
> Let's hope SEIKO releases a new 9 quartz movement @ Basel 2015. It's about time.


I agree on the crown. I mean, if you want a "set it and forget it forever" watch, Citizen makes atomic radio controlled watches that would make more sense for WIS of that disposition.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

The 9F61 will never have the wrong date.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> It is all these points that I've thought about and had to consider when trying to decide if I want a GS or the "The Citizen". The size of the new GS SBGV005 won me over --its perfect! Before I was considering the AQ1010-54E (or 54A), but its smaller size put me off. I have a SARB033 and like the size, but I couldn't go any lower. I've tried and I just end up not wearing them. Another thing is the looks. I mean, the dial on the GS mentioned above is just incredible. You get nothing like that with the Citizen offerings...saldly. I would love to see them on equal terms, but they just aren't.


I take you never seen them in the metal?

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I agree on the crown. I mean, if you want a "set it and forget it forever" watch, Citizen makes atomic radio controlled watches that would make more sense for WIS of that disposition.


The ultimate set and forget analog watch might be the new Astron really...it has a perpetual calendar, an instant DST mode change, and even sets the time zone for you. It's a huge movement apparently, so that might actually be a good choice for divers.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> The 9F61 will never have the wrong date.


Coz 9F61 doesn't have the date function? :-d


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> The ultimate set and forget analog watch might be the new Astron really...it has a perpetual calendar, an instant DST mode change, and even sets the time zone for you. It's a huge movement apparently, so that might actually be a good choice for divers.


I'm interested in the new GPS Astron, it really is a huge improvement. Will decide after seeing it live.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxy said:


> I'm interested in the new GPS Astron, it really is a huge improvement. Will decide after seeing it live.


It's really nice (if you're referring to the new chronograph version). The size is better, and the limited edition white model looked very cool. Stylistically though, I think I prefer the old ones. It's neat that Seiko is serious about reviving the Astron name as an entire permanent line though. Next year they will probably add another new Astron model, hopefully this time a four hand GMT watch at 40mm.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> It's really nice (if you're referring to the new chronograph version). The size is better, and the limited edition white model looked very cool. Stylistically though, I think I prefer the old ones. It's neat that Seiko is serious about reviving the Astron name as an entire permanent line though. Next year they will probably add another new Astron model, hopefully this time a four hand GMT watch at 40mm.


Don't say that.. then I'll not be able to purchase this new chronograph version!  Yeah 40mm (GMT) Astron would be awesome and finally they should rename this officially as "Astron GPS" (not to confuse with original Astron).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Don't say that.. then I'll not be able to purchase this new chronograph version!  Yeah 40mm (GMT) Astron would be awesome and finally they should rename this officially as "Astron GPS" (not to confuse with original Astron).


I'd like to see new Astrons that aren't the GPS movement too...let's create a new HEQ movement to compete with Citizen's A010.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> I'd like to see new Astrons that aren't the GPS movement too...let's create a new HEQ movement to compete with Citizen's A010.


Its about time - 10F Quartz with perpetual calendar, independent hour hand! :-!


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Seiko has, in my opinion, one of the best divers ever made, the SKX007 (and all the similar models).

So why not take it and improve every single detail to raise it to a Grand Seiko class watch ? Refine everything: the hands, the bracelet, the movement, the materials, the finishing, the accuracy, the lume. Add only very very small changes to distinguish it. I am sure it would have been a marvel, a terrific watch and a new classical timeless piece.

Just think of what I have wondered above and compare to what Seiko did with this new GS diver: isn't it a shame ???

Not to mention the fact Seiko is not upgrading its 9Fxx series for more than 20 years, while Citizen is doing exactly the opposite. Really a great pity, a lost opportunity...


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't understand the problem with changing the date on a GS quartz - on mine you just pull out the crown to one position to move the hands and to another to change the date without moving the hands.

Although my GS is rated at 5 seconds per year I still have to reset it every six months because of DST and have to admit that the last time I changed the date I pulled the crown out to the wrong place and moved the hands - so had to reset it - not a big deal!

For the ultimate ease of use and high accuracy I have my Astron - have to leave it in the dark for a few days ervery now and then just so I can see it reset itself. That movement in a diver would be great.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

delete


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> It's really nice (if you're referring to the new chronograph version). The size is better, and the limited edition white model looked very cool. Stylistically though, I think I prefer the old ones. It's neat that Seiko is serious about reviving the Astron name as an entire permanent line though. Next year they will probably add another new Astron model, hopefully this time a four hand GMT watch at 40mm.


Sorry to go off topic, but what's the smallest astron available?
I've only seen an unwearable 47mm so far. 
40mm would be awesome, I would get one in a heartbeat


----------



## mindforge (Jun 27, 2013)

dicioccio said:


> Seiko has, in my opinion, one of the best divers ever made, the SKX007 (and all the similar models).
> 
> So why not take it and improve every single detail to raise it to a Grand Seiko class watch ? Refine everything: the hands, the bracelet, the movement, the materials, the finishing, the accuracy, the lume. Add only very very small changes to distinguish it. I am sure it would have been a marvel, a terrific watch and a new classical timeless piece.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying in theory but for me the MM300 already does this with a longer heritage as well.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but what's the smallest astron available?
> I've only seen an unwearable 47mm so far.
> 40mm would be awesome, I would get one in a heartbeat


The new Astron GPS Chronos are 44mm. Still big but more manageable than the original 47mm cases.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I find it odd that half of the post here are about other watch models. I want an Astron, looks like a Rolex, what about the Citizen.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Maxy said:


> I'm interested in the new GPS Astron, it really is a huge improvement. Will decide after seeing it live.


if it is the one I think , may be 55 + mm case diameter and about 20 mm give or take in case thickness


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

dicioccio said:


> Seiko has, in my opinion, one of the best divers ever made, the SKX007 (and all the similar models).
> 
> So why not take it and improve every single detail to raise it to a Grand Seiko class watch ?


I think that is pretty much what the did, except they used the sumo as a blueprint. At least the case has some resemblance, minus the crown.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

AvantGardeTime said:


> The new Astron GPS Chronos are 44mm. Still big but more manageable than the original 47mm cases.


Thanks a lot!
Still a tad too big for me, hopefully with technology advancements they will manage to miniaturize further


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

yonsson said:


> I find it odd that half of the post here are about other watch models. I want an Astron, looks like a Rolex, what about the Citizen.


Don't worry.. everything is still related to Seiko and nothing is off-topic. To the extent even today's Wimbledon Final is not a off-topic for this thread. It was _Seiko vs Rolex_ and guess what?* Seiko won it!* :-!

Note: Incase you are confused - Federer is Rolex ambassador and Djokovic is Seiko's.


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

A quartz Seiko for $4000? F me dead!!!!! Why would anyone buy this?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Greek6486 said:


> A quartz Seiko for $4000? F me dead!!!!! Why would anyone buy this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


I love quartz GSes...been thinking about picking one up for awhile. The new SBGV009/011 is about 4k as well, although it's an LE and comes with strap and bracelet...I wouldn't mind paying it. The Spacemaster Z33 is quartz, about $6000 and hideous, but no one seems to mind that price.










is about $2000 more










than one of these...


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Prefer the upcoming Omega X-33 Skywalker


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> I love quartz GSes...been thinking about picking one up for awhile. The new SBGV009/011 is about 4k as well, although it's an LE and comes with strap and bracelet...I wouldn't mind paying it. The Spacemaster Z33 is quartz, about $6000 and hideous, but no one seems to mind that price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are comparing Apples to Mangos. I also think the Z33 Spacemaster is hideous and Omega may be pulling the plug on it soon (The watch has been a monumental flop with that 20mm thick case and 30m WR) with the re-release of the X-33 Spacewalker, but you are talking about watches that support more functionality than any analog 3 hander quartz ever will. They also have a completely different aesthetic and mission from a GS or Citizen HEQ which are conservatively styled dress watches.

I think any quartz watch above $3K is insane money plain and simple. I like the Omega X-33 but you are looking at $5500 USD retail at the minimum. The new in-house Breitling B50 Cockpit will retail at $7200 USD on Ti Professional bracelet. Again insane!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

The word is spreading. This looks like a paper print, so there should be an official announcement soon.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

That is just downright HOT. The brushed oyster is THE BUSINESS and Seiko should have done a no-date diver decades ago. And at $3k less than the SD diver (based on RRP), it actually looks like decent value. Well, not really, but, you know, _comparably speaking_!

I really wasn't planning on any more high-end purchases but between this and the anti-magnetic models, my plans might have to change.

Another winner from Grand Seiko, no doubt about it.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, I usually don't like to be downer Debbie, and without seeing ACTUAL photos of the watch I will remain somewhat reserved. Also it should be mentioned that I am a huge Seiko fanboy, but this one, I am just not feeling. First off not digging the font on the bezel, second (subjective) at this price point not only would I expect a date wheel, but a perpetual one for a quartz movement. I can certainly appreciate the accuracy aspect of a quartz Grand Seiko, but my tuna literally is +/- one second per 2 months at this point, which I am completely blown away by. I am sure the finish is incredible, but I am just not seeing 3-4 grand here.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

5661nicholas said:


> Okay, I usually don't like to be downer Debbie, and without seeing ACTUAL photos of the watch I will remain somewhat reserved. Also it should be mentioned that I am a huge Seiko fanboy, but this one, I am just not feeling. First off not digging the font on the bezel, second (subjective) at this price point not only would I expect a date wheel, but a perpetual one for a quartz movement. I can certainly appreciate the accuracy aspect of a quartz Grand Seiko, but my tuna literally is +/- one second per 2 months at this point, which I am completely blown away by. I am sure the finish is incredible, but I am just not seeing 3-4 grand here.


Fair enough if you'd prefer a date, but I and many others enjoy the simplicty and symmetry awarded by a do-date dial. The cost of the watch is irrelevant - it's not like adding or removing a date impacts the cost of a watch by more than a few dollars, it's an aesthetic preference. And Seiko traditionally have included the date, and even day-date, on their diver dials so this is a refreshing change and a bit special.


----------



## CurseWord (Dec 11, 2012)

When are we going to get to see actual pics of this one?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

This is stainless, right? I would really love this in Brightz Titanium.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Greek6486 said:


> A quartz Seiko for $4000? F me dead!!!!! Why would anyone buy this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


You know, I'm sure your question gives a lot of "troll" thoughts in the minds of most on this forum, but I think it really is a legitimate question. When you can get a Spring Drive diver with the beautiful, full-size crown, much nicer bezel font, and magnificent movement for $5K, why would someone buy this?

It's a fair question. I don't have a good answer. Maybe once we start getting reviews and wrist pics the answer will become more apparent. I certainly hope so, anyway.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> You know, I'm sure your question gives a lot of "troll" thoughts in the minds of most on this forum, but I think it really is a legitimate question. When you can get a Spring Drive diver with the beautiful, full-size crown, much nicer bezel font, and magnificent movement for $5K, why would someone buy this?
> 
> It's a fair question. I don't have a good answer. Maybe once we start getting reviews and wrist pics the answer will become more apparent. I certainly hope so, anyway.


RRP on the SD diver is something like US$7,500, so nearly double the price of this quartz (RRP vs RRP). Hardly chump change. And there will be some, like me, who like the funky bezel font and prefer a pure quartz movement over a quartz-mechanical hybrid springdrive, regardless of price. Add in the brushed bracelet, which I think is more appropriate for a diver than the traditional GS five link, and the no-date dial, and this quartz diver appeals to me far more than the SD. The likely saving of several thousand dollars is just a bonus.

On the other hand, you are right, in that I doubt many people will buy this. Then again, how many people buy _any_ GS model?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> RRP on the SD diver is something like US$7,500, so nearly double the price of this quartz (RRP vs RRP). Hardly chump change. And there will be some, like me, who like the funky bezel font and prefer a pure quartz movement over a quartz-mechanical hybrid springdrive, regardless of price. Add in the brushed bracelet, which I think is more appropriate for a diver than the traditional GS five link, and the no-date dial, and this quartz diver appeals to me far more than the SD. The like savings of several thousand dollars is just a bonus.
> 
> On the other hand, you are right, in that I doubt many people will buy this. Then again, how many people buy _any_ GS model?


^^^All that.........And speaking of savings, the prospect of significantly lower longer term servicing/ownership costs which imho is often not seriously considered as a major factor in the purchasing decision. However Its certainly an important consideration for a 'non-flipper' like me.
........ And the 9F's +/-10spy spec, which can be a slightly conservative figure according to several posters over at the HAQ forum over the years. Yes, i know SD is perfectly capable of pulling 2-4spm (occasionally even better,apparently!) which is amazing but its not in TC 9F territory which relies far less on 'temperature luck' to achieve its incredible stability.

My point is certainly not to dis the superb SD mvt but to simply suggest that both of these mvts have some very desirable characteristics which are quite distinct from each other and therefore imho one mvt does not make the other one redundant.

I think its great that Seiko give us the option to make such a fine mvt choice at this level. Many others do not!




CurseWord said:


> When are we going to get to see actual pics of this one?


See post #108 earlier within this thread.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I think quartz is perfect for a divers watch, simply because:
1: More shock resistant
2: will never be low on power, so no risk of stopping under water. 
3: A divers watch would never be my daily wearer @ work (again no risk of pwr reserve to run out in the watch box).
4: Very cheap service costs. 
5: Cheaper than SD. 
6: A potentially thinner watch. 

No date is a plus for me on this watch because: 
1: I don't have to correct date for short months.
2: Symmetri
3: Variation. All my other watches have date.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Exhibition 15/7 Ishida, Tokyo
Grand Seiko�^ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[�V�ì‚ÌƒTƒ"ƒvƒ‹•i"WŽ¦

I hope someone of you live in Tokyo and have a good camera.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like how that white dial looks:










Wouldn't be the quartz GS I'd pick up first, but I think it turned out well.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad quality side pic:


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kinda feels like we're tracking Bigfoot here with all the blurry, unofficial, or scanned pics... 


-adi4


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Love GS but that bezel is FUGLY...cheap like a $100 seiko. Such a shame they ruined it with that font. GS Spring Drive Diver all the way!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Awestruck... $18K Vintage Grand Seiko is sold on this forum. Unreal!!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-best-grand-seiko-world-1017384.html

Good signs for GS! :-!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

leicashot said:


> Love GS but that bezel is FUGLY...cheap like a $100 seiko. Such a shame they ruined it with that font. GS Spring Drive Diver all the way!


Agree totally on the font - wish they'd go with matte ceramic, and go back to the coin edge of the MM300/6105/6159/6215/6217, or the knurled bezel of the Samurai.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

What are the dimensions of this model again?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

AvantGardeTime said:


> What are the dimensions of this model again?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


42,7mm x ? ...so far.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

I do like it a lot.
The closest competitor I can think of is the Breitling Colt Quartz 44. New around $2500 from AD. The quartz movement in the Colt 44 is VERY GOOD. 
I have seen them sell brand new on the auction site around $2000 with bracelet.
Will have to see what the resale value will be, if it will hold it well.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

yonsson said:


> Exhibition 15/7 Ishida, Tokyo
> Grand Seiko�^ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[�V�ì‚ÌƒTƒ"ƒvƒ‹•i"WŽ¦
> 
> I hope someone of you live in Tokyo and have a good camera.


So nobody went to the event? If we don't get any pictures from today, that would suck.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Here we go!!!
ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And more info:
ƒOƒ‰ƒ"ƒhƒZƒCƒR�[ - ƒZƒCƒR�[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š"Ž®‰ïŽÐ
42,7 x 13mm.


----------



## mindforge (Jun 27, 2013)

Hm looks like 50.2 mm lug to lug, too big for me I think.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

mindforge said:


> Hm looks like 50.2 mm lug to lug, too big for me I think.


Agree that it is big on paper. That is a longer lug to lug than the sumo. It will probably make the watch look very low profile. Could be a good thing, but it will probably have the "sumo strap gap".


----------



## mindforge (Jun 27, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Agree that it is big on paper. That is a longer lug to lug than the sumo. It will probably make the watch look very low profile. Could be a good thing, but it will probably have the "sumo strap gap".


Hm. Low profile is good but the MM300 has the maximum lug to lug I can comfortably manage.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

We've also had the stock photos up for a little while although we've yet to see them in person.

Quartz | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, correct sizes lug to lug should be:
mm300 (SBDX001): 50mm
sumo: 52mm
sbgx117: 50,2mm

Should wear lika a skx007, but heavier @ just under 200g. Or like a thinner and slightly smaller mm300. 

I think the specs are fine. I've never handled an unbalanced GS. Off course I would have liked it to be thinner and lighter, but Seiko usually make large divers, so it was pretty much expected.


----------



## mindforge (Jun 27, 2013)

Helpful, thanks


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

The crown looks a bit small or maybe is just the picture


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

marinemaster said:


> The crown looks a bit small or maybe is just the picture


Yes it does. The small crown plus the somewhat organic looking crown guards remind me of an Omega Seamaster Pro, in all the wrong ways. I'd have much preferred an offset crown in the position of the MM300. It's just so classically Seiko.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

It seems we won't be getting any more photos soon. 

It would be pretty cool if it arrived in my watch box before I saw more photos, but I find it slightly odd that none of the sellers or Seiko themselves have (more) IRL photos to post somewhere on the net. Usually there is a sellers meet to show the new models before they are released. 

It hasn't been posted on the regular models list @ GS.com, so could we make the assumption that it's either a master shop edition (do they still do that?), a limited edition, or a limited production? In that case, it's not certain they will ever post more pics on the model site.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

New pic of "Bigfoot".


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And a crappy phone pic








http://grandseiko.miyako1912.co.jp/e279679.html


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish the bezel were a little less "Sumo" looking. Besides that I like it, mythical or not.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

yonsson said:


>


NICE!! How did it feel?

Jack


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jack1024 said:


> NICE!! How did it feel?
> 
> Jack


No no, my wrists are way bigger than that. I'm just a google master.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Love the way the minute hand extends all the way to dial indices. Yea! Now would I go for white or black dial??? I'm leaning toward white for something different, but would be helpful seeing in person prior to potential purchase.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like this at $2000 street price, but I think it will be out of my range. What are we thinking $3500?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Can somebody explain JIS2 ? I can't find a good source in English.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Googled some more:


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Not the greatest pic but whatever:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

looks cool, but I do think I prefer the bezel insert on the 029


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

jasontking said:


> I'd like this at $2000 street price, but I think it will be out of my range. What are we thinking $3500?


The mrrp is $4100. Should be available late September or early October in USA.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got confirmation on 22mm lug size and a mention from the deepest parts of internet. Google translate can work wonders! 








http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&nv=1&rurl=www.google.com&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http://himeji-hirano.de-blog.jp/blog/2014/08/post_49ba.html&usg=ALkJrhhKj5vuoFcM3X4wrdOwIi3SyGTNLg


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

From SEIKO:

"Dear Sir,

Thank you for our inquiry.

We would like to explain you that JIS2 spec is for the level of Magnetic resistant, and JIS2 is a stronger resistance than JIS1.
This is just about the "Anti Magnetic" spec, and not related to other things, for example, the water resistance, etc.

We hope this answer meet with your question.
"


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I can only assume that the bezel font/design is intended to create enough visual separation from the rest of the GS line so as to not cannibalize sales????
Ive always though I would be keen on a Dateless/ NON battery indicator version of the GS029 diver above - buy now that I see it I think the 029 will remain my grail watch.
The expanding thick font is a big miss for me.
Anyone seen video of the second hand sweep? - I assume its one whole second at a time?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, it's one second at a time, but not as irrational as a regular quartz movement, more precise. It doesn't come a cross in videos, but IRL it looks quite nice.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

No more speculation about these watches, guys. Fatpants was first on the scene and has dropped a knowledge bomb on TZ so now we know these models are legit :-d:-d

TimeZone : Seiko » NEW MODELS: Grand Seiko 9F divers...


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

He is a late bloomer that one.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Some high res photos Molle posted on another forum.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yonsson said:


>


nice shot, thanks.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just put my deposit on this with Joe! I really can't wait!!!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/120818-grand-seiko-sbgx117.html
Apparently Wako store has it now.


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

I really want to like this watch but I am on the fence about the bezel. From a design standpoint it doesn't flow very well with the indices and text on the dial, and overpowers the face of the watch...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

What's the final price?


----------



## psychobooe (Apr 27, 2014)

370,000 Yen


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

looks better on magzine...bezel number size is way too big.


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Now you've mentioned it yes that is a thick bezel. I wonder if it'd look better with smaller font thinner bezel.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

that bezel looks hideous


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

any hard eta as far as in the US


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Last I heard it was September, so hopefully soon.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I heard that as well 

we are approaching October , I see pre-order on Timeless / AFT , but no actual dates , i imagine if they knew it would say 

but i imagine not too far away 


looking for a concrete date

thanks


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

IanGrey said:


> I really want to like this watch but I am on the fence about the bezel. From a design standpoint it doesn't flow very well with the indices and text on the dial, and overpowers the face of the watch...


Agree that the the bezel font and size overpowers the face of the watch.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

I wish the bezel numerals weren't Oregon ducks font


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Regardless of date, I hope I get the first one. I think I deserve it. 
I promise to post lots of great pictures and a subjective review as soon as it arrives at home.
i have bought a skx007 just to be able to take comparison photos.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

yonsson you in the US ?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> yonsson you in the US ?


Nope, Sweden. The model won't arrive until November here, so I'm buying elsewhere.

I have by the way also stocked up on straps. A Gas Gas Bones, an olive green nato, a skx007 rubber, and a Hirsch performance tiger, just for the SBGX.

I think the Hirsch tiger will be a great strap for it:

(Sorry about the iPhone pic. Will take makro shots when it arrives).


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

$4000 is to close to Tudor Blackbay and Pelagos territory imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

cfw said:


> $4000 is to close to Tudor Blackbay and Pelagos territory imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So pretty good value then?


(I know I'm going to regret saying that, but I couldn't help myself.)


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Ace McLoud said:


> So pretty good value then?
> 
> 
> (I know I'm going to regret saying that, but I couldn't help myself.)


At that price comparison the Tudors are damn good value haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

We've all seen this movie before in WISworld... The bezel will grow on most of us. I've already read accounts on other forums to this happening already.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

sierra11b said:


> We've all seen this movie before in WISworld... The bezel will grow on most of us. I've already read accounts on other forums to this happening already.


I do prefer the SBGA029's bezel, but this one doesn't bother me at all. Of course I'm not a diver guy, so who cares what I think.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> I do prefer the SBGA029's bezel, but this one doesn't bother me at all. Of course I'm not a diver guy, so who cares what I think.


I with you on both counts. I think the white dial with the quirky bezel looks kinda fun.

I typed that wearing my GV which has become a love of mine when I was once very apprehensive.

You and I both know once the rubber hits the road, the price stabilizes, and people post reviews, a lot of people will think it's not so bad after all.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

that new Grand Seiko looks way too familiar , I think Seiko plagiarise it self here is the evidence , there is a black dial version but i can not find it , kind looks similar .


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh yea, dead on doppelganger.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Pics as usuall don't tell the whole story. Since Tudor was mentioned I think it's fair to say that the marketing from Tudor is great (great pics, great website, happenings), while IRL both the heritage chrono and the black bay disappointed me. The colors of the chrono are very dull IRL, while in marketing pictures it looks great. 

SEIKO in the other hand suck at marketing. We have known about this model for about 6 months, it was released 6 weeks ago, and we still don't have descent pics or a professional review. That is insane from a marketing perspective.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I appreciate Seiko trying to bridge from old to new, but it's just "off". The bezel font doesn't match the markers. The dial needs a makeover that goes away from the 0029. Square markers.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

here is another look a like


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

One thing I learned is that the Rolex Sub as much as I don't care for it is a great design. All those that have tried to improve on it by either adding or subtracting from its design have failed.
Seiko should have left well enough alone.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SirPaulGerman
I don't know if you are a troll or just ignorant, but you can't just take any Seiko divers model and say: "look, this has the same design". Of course there will similarities regardless of price if you compare this model to another SEIKO or even non Seiko diver, just like there will be similarities between different car models. What point are you trying to make?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

SirPaulGerman said:


> here is another look a like


Do there even work ppl at Seiko design department??? That just a poor copy and paste effort from a TAG Heuer Kirium.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Taken from Seiya's blog: Grand Seiko SBGX117 Pictures | seiyajapan.com


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

I love its rude, simply and fleshy kind. Great!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks beefy! Love the slant of the bezel in combination with the crown guards.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

The bracelet looks like the best gs one yet


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

dcfis said:


> The bracelet looks like the best gs one yet


It certainly looks interesting. Seems to be a new type of bracelet, not like the typical 3-piece bracelet we see from GS. Compare with these:


What's interesting is the backside. On the models above they look exactly like the top side, but that's not what it looks like on the back of this new bracelet.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

yonsson said:


> It certainly looks interesting. Seems to be a new type of bracelet, not like the typical 3-piece bracelet we see from GS. Compare with these:
> 
> 
> What's interesting is the backside. On the models above they look exactly like the top side, but that's not what it looks like on the back of this new bracelet.


what bracelet is your pics from ?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> what bracelet is your pics from ?


First pic is of a SBGX, second is of a SBGM001.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

are you saying the clasp on the sbgx117 that is posted in seiya's blog is actually the clasp you posted ?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> are you saying the clasp on the sbgx117 that is posted in seiya's blog is actually the clasp you posted ?


Of course not. I just wanted to illustrate that it looks like the old bracelet type on the upper side, but not on the underside.
here is a better picture to illustrate, but of the (SBGA003). 









The new bracelet has a new type of shape on the underside.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks more like the bracelet on the SBGA029.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Another interesting detail is that the bezel looks like it's been recessed in the case (like on the sumo). Makes for some very interesting design lines if you ask me. It might affect the grip of the bezel, but allows the watch to have a tall case but keep an overall small height. I cropped a picture to show what I mean since English isn't my native language.

edit: the inlay also looks thicker than the bezel.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And a pic of the sumo to compare:


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

I think you're mistaking it being recessed from simply having a really thin edge.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

LeopardBear said:


> I think you're mistaking it being recessed from simply having a really thin edge.


Yeah, I think it's just the illusion the sloped bezel gives it. Not a trick mind you...


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

yonsson said:


> SirPaulGerman
> I don't know if you are a troll or just ignorant, but you can't just take any Seiko divers model and say: "look, this has the same design". Of course there will similarities regardless of price if you compare this model to another SEIKO or even non Seiko diver, just like there will be similarities between different car models. What point are you trying to make?


hey i am a seiko fan , it was a joke , you are too serius

but the way I own many seikos
Pulsar psr 10
Seiko 8f56
Seiko Dolce
Seiko 7546


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't like to make too harsh of judgements before I see a watch in real life but that crown just looks too puny and small for an otherwise beefy looking sporty watch. My GS High Beat and Shogun have nice sized crowns. They are not huge but very well proportioned to the flow of the cases and blend nicely. This crown just looks like something they threw on there without thinking and that is something I'm not use to with Seiko. Especially Grand Seikos always seem to be very well thought out.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

JPfeuffer said:


> I don't like to make too harsh of judgements before I see a watch in real life but that crown just looks too puny and small for an otherwise beefy looking sporty watch. My GS High Beat and Shogun have nice sized crowns. They are not huge but very well proportioned to the flow of the cases and blend nicely. This crown just looks like something they threw on there without thinking and that is something I'm not use to with Seiko. Especially Grand Seikos always seem to be very well thought out.
> View attachment 1653512


I think it might be on purpose. Why do you need a big crown for a non-date and 9F quartz? I think in reality, you need to set the time only once 3 years when you change the battery (or maybe when you travel or day light saving). This is not an automatic watch, neither needs to change date every other month. I'm sure this is well thought out by Seiko.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Maxy said:


> I think it might be on purpose. Why do you need a big crown for a non-date and 9F quartz? I think in reality, you need to set the time only once 3 years when you change the battery (or maybe when you travel or day light saving). This is not an automatic watch, neither needs to change date every other month. I'm sure this is well thought out by Seiko.


U dont need a big crown yes, but also dont need a $4000 Seiko diver, theres the Orange Monster, Sumo, Shogun ect plus at that price its in direct competition the Tudors Blackbay, Tag Aquaracer, Omega SMP so considering the competition it should look damn near perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Tudor is the only one remotely close


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Crown size is a personal preference. The GS line is very consistent in this. Watches that needs winding have larger crowns than watches that don't need winding. You will only have to fiddle this crown twice a year, so a big crown would be pretty stupid. How the size looks IRL remains to be seen, but I hardly think it will look odd. The spring drive watches all have large crowns border lining on too big, but who cares. I don't think anyone considers it a deal breaker. 

And regarding price: you get what you pay for. Either you have the money to spend, or you buy something cheaper. There is no competition for this watch (with HAQ and this level of finish) with a lower price tag.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

There is competition for Seiko in the quartz category, Breitling Colt 44 with the excellent Quartz movement. Can be found new for $1800 to $2000 and they keep their value. Dealer typically sell these fro $2300 to $2500. Seiko would have to be in the same price range to be considered.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

marinemaster said:


> There is competition for Seiko in the quartz category, Breitling Colt 44 with the excellent Quartz movement. Can be found new for $1800 to $2000 and they keep their value. Dealer typically sell these fro $2300 to $2500. Seiko would have to be in the same price range to be considered.


But that's not even a ISO-certified diver.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone! Seiko has just informed us that we should be receiving our shipment of the GS quartz diver Friday.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Waiting for real pics...


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

marinemaster said:


> Waiting for real pics...


Waiting for my watch, that is worse.


----------



## Tsubame (Sep 7, 2013)

Was in Tokyo last week and came across this baby in Shinjuku Takashimaya. No info on price, was in a rush...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Tracking shows mine in New York as of 11 Pm last night 

so I am guessing tomorrow in my hands 

will throw some pics up


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> will throw some pics up


You better.  I want to see profile pics from the side and a profile pic from 6 o clock. I wold also like to know if the bezel is recessed or not, and if the glass is doomed or flat.


----------



## straightsix (Sep 8, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Tracking shows mine in New York as of 11 Pm last night
> 
> so I am guessing tomorrow in my hands
> 
> will throw some pics up


That would be absolutely great!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

my pleasure gentleman


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> Tracking shows mine in New York as of 11 Pm last night
> 
> so I am guessing tomorrow in my hands
> 
> will throw some pics up


We
Are
Waiting
!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


October 8, 2014 , 9:52 am 

Departed USPS Facility 


WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I have it 

get some pics up about an hour or so 
sit tight


----------



## Ian_D (Mar 5, 2014)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the best thread in this forums history! 
it has everything: Ugly sketches, rumors, trolls, idiots, believers, and now a live thread aspect. 

i still want to know if the bezel is recessed by the way.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

cool, they are shipping already: can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Ian_D (Mar 5, 2014)

yonsson said:


> This is the best thread in this forums history!
> it has everything: Ugly sketches, rumors, trolls, idiots, believers, and now a live thread aspect. )


Spot on!


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

JPfeuffer said:


> I don't like to make too harsh of judgements before I see a watch in real life but that crown just looks too puny and small for an otherwise beefy looking sporty watch. My GS High Beat and Shogun have nice sized crowns. They are not huge but very well proportioned to the flow of the cases and blend nicely. This crown just looks like something they threw on there without thinking and that is something I'm not use to with Seiko. Especially Grand Seikos always seem to be very well thought out.


I had understood that quartz watches always had small crowns compared to their automatic brethren, a functional choice (much more limited usage) as well as an aesthetic one signifying quartz movement. Am i mistaken? Can anyone post pics of quartz divers or other chunky quartz watches with a large crown?


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ian_D said:


> The suspense is killing me.


Me too!! I've got money on this thing...


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

EnochRoot said:


> I had understood that quartz watches always had small crowns compared to their automatic brethren, a functional choice (much more limited usage) as well as an aesthetic one signifying quartz movement. Am i mistaken? Can anyone post pics of quartz divers or other chunky quartz watches with a large crown?


Check out Seiko Velatura models (google for pics).

However - they may have a big crown as they are the wind-able kinetics.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

A review, tons of high-res photos and 1080p videos of each coming soon.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic! I love your reviews, so that would easily help make the wait for the watch better. //JP


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

That bezel font is goddamn awful.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

yonsson said:


> Fantastic! I live your reviews, so that would easily help make the wait for the watch better. //JP


Just for you, a wrist shot:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

white looks nice


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice! So I take it the bezel isn't recessed then...?
how do you like it? Do you find it heavy or big?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

it weighs more I think than my prospex marinemaster SBDX001 ( that I said I would never sell LOL - until this tread started ) 

7.5" wrist = remove 2 links

I like it a lot 

a step up from prospex for certain


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

On paper it weighs about the same. I have owned the SBDX001, but felt it was a bit top heavy. Hoping this will be better.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

yonsson said:


> On paper it weighs about the same. I have owned the SBDX001, but felt it was a bit top heavy. Hoping this will be better.


what is on paper is on paper 
from wearing it , it feels the same size as the sbdx001 , but heavier I think because 22 mm bracelet , and because of the bigger bracelet it feels seated much better

you might as well put your MM 300 auto for sale , you will not be going to the winder to take it out to wear it , well when your GS arrives that is LOL


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Eh, I'm still not sold on this watch. The bezel numbers completely overpower the dial. I have no idea what they were thinking with that font...

The rest of the watch looks great though, especially the white dialed one. 

Congrats on your purchase jdmfetish, wear it in good health.


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> white looks nice


Very, very nice! I like this watch and its design very much! Cool.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks really nice - love the bezel, hands, and bracelet. Can we see the clasp?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

bombus c said:


> Very, very nice! I like this watch and its design very much! Cool.












The white dial is the biggest surprise. In photos, it looks polar white, like the Explorer 2. It's actually a much more impressive finish than a glossy look. It has a very soft, satin look to it--it just looks more Grand Seiko-y than the black dial model. Hard to see in the photos, but I'll bet it'll show up well in the videos.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Looks really nice - love the bezel, hands, and bracelet. Can we see the clasp?


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> The white dial is the biggest surprise. In photos, it looks polar white, like the Explorer 2. It's actually a much more impressive finish than a glossy look. It has a very soft, satin look to it--it just looks more Grand Seiko-y than the black dial model. Hard to see in the photos, but I'll bet it'll show up well in the videos.


The white one will be possibly my next Seiko diver. As I saw the first pictures, I was really intrigued with this colour combo. And yes, I am a big fan of white new EXII 
All in all, I like the complete design of this watch - yes the bezel too. Especially the bezel - not every diving watch bezel has to be faaaancy.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

The bezel, the bezel, why Seiko!? I really want to love this diver, especially it being an HAQ. Looks great though, I'll have to check it out in person I think to form a full opinion. Sometimes GS design doesn't translate so well in pictures.

Personally, I think I'll probably end up with a Tuna for a quartz diver. Can you imagine the Seiko/HAQ fan hysteria if they came out with an HAQ Tuna!


----------



## Embryo (Mar 25, 2009)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> The white dial is the biggest surprise. In photos, it looks polar white, like the Explorer 2. It's actually a much more impressive finish than a glossy look. It has a very soft, satin look to it--it just looks more Grand Seiko-y than the black dial model. Hard to see in the photos, but I'll bet it'll show up well in the videos.


Is it me, or is that bezel misaligned?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

bombus c said:


> The white one will be possibly my next Seiko diver. As I saw the first pictures, I was really intrigued with this colour combo. And yes, I am a big fan of white new EXII
> All in all, I like the complete design of this watch - yes the bezel too. Especially the bezel - not every diving watch bezel has to be faaaancy.


I knew when Dan started this thread in April , even from the rough grainy pictures , I loved the concept , and I knew I would have one , as I posted up early in the thread.

So as time when by I began to position myself ( sell my watches ) to enable the purchase at a + or - $4k price point , you need to be sure and I was .

white is HOT


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Embryo said:


> Is it me, or is that bezel misaligned?


Well, it's not that it's misaligned, it's more that rotating bezels have a very slight amount of play around their detent. Seiko bezels are very smooth so if you don't let it snap into the detent perfectly it can be a tenth of a mm off. Some really notchy bezels, like the Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk I reviewed recently, have so much pressure they lock down perfectly even if you're sloppy, but on the other hand, they're not as smooth as Seiko's. This is just the result of me playing with the bezel before photography.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

EnochRoot said:


> I had understood that quartz watches always had small crowns compared to their automatic brethren, a functional choice (much more limited usage) as well as an aesthetic one signifying quartz movement. Am i mistaken? Can anyone post pics of quartz divers or other chunky quartz watches with a large crown?


Here my Swatch Ybs4000, its. 46 mm plus crown.









TAG Kirium Mclaren









TAG F1

















All have crowns thats well proportioned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Embryo said:


> Is it me, or is that bezel misaligned?


The higher end Seikos will basically stop anywhere in their travel. I had the 008 and 009 Tunas, as well as the MM300. Darth and Emperor, too. They all lined up perfectly if you rotate CW until it stops, which was a very short distance on all of them. Trust me, it's not a defect. They are top notch in every way.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the new GS. Congrats to the new owner.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Would the naysayers change their mind if a different, more conventional, bezel font was available?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Domo has made up his mind. That is A Good Looking Watch.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Domo said:


> Domo has made up his mind. That is A Good Looking Watch.


I'm not crazy about the new bezel font, but I think that, on the whole, it's actually better looking than the SBGA029.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> I'm not crazy about the new bezel font, but I think that, on the whole, it's actually better looking than the SBGA029.


Agree. Less clutter, better symmetry. More tool and less dress in a smaller package. I like the 5-piece bracelet better, but the 3-piece wins on looks alone.


----------



## Embryo (Mar 25, 2009)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Well, it's not that it's misaligned, it's more that rotating bezels have a very slight amount of play around their detent. Seiko bezels are very smooth so if you don't let it snap into the detent perfectly it can be a tenth of a mm off. Some really notchy bezels, like the Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk I reviewed recently, have so much pressure they lock down perfectly even if you're sloppy, but on the other hand, they're not as smooth as Seiko's. This is just the result of me playing with the bezel before photography.





Robotaz said:


> The higher end Seikos will basically stop anywhere in their travel. I had the 008 and 009 Tunas, as well as the MM300. Darth and Emperor, too. They all lined up perfectly if you rotate CW until it stops, which was a very short distance on all of them. Trust me, it's not a defect. They are top notch in every way.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> I'm not crazy about the new bezel font, but I think that, on the whole, it's actually better looking than the SBGA029.


Where's the "unlike" button?


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Where's the "unlike" button?


I just think that the dial is cleaner, and I think the white dial looks better than the black, which is all the spring drive is available in (except for the old LE blue dial).

The real challenge for Seiko, I think, is not SBGX115/7 vs SBGA029, it's SBGX115 vs SBDB009 spring drive tuna--the price for the spring drive tuna is almost exactly the same as the GS quartz.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> I just think that the dial is cleaner, and I think the white dial looks better than the black, which is all the spring drive is available in (except for the old LE blue dial).
> 
> The real challenge for Seiko, I think, is not SBGX115/7 vs SBGA029, it's SBGX115 vs SBDB009 spring drive tuna--the price for the spring drive tuna is almost exactly the same as the GS quartz.


I'm just messing with you, as you know. I do agree that there's a problem with the quartz diver GS pricing that is fully evident by the SD Tuna pricing. That's a perfect illustration.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Tsubame said:


> Was in Tokyo last week and came across this baby in Shinjuku Takashimaya. No info on price, was in a rush...


Thanks for posting this; I was curious how it compares to the anti-magnetic quartz (I have the SBGX093, the black dialed version of the 091 shown above). I appreciate it.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

jdmfetish,

Is there any way you can post a video? Maybe working the bezel and a charged lume shot?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> I just think that the dial is cleaner, and I think the white dial looks better than the black, which is all the spring drive is available in (except for the old LE blue dial).
> 
> The real challenge for Seiko, I think, is not SBGX115/7 vs SBGA029, it's SBGX115 vs SBDB009 spring drive tuna--the price for the spring drive tuna is almost exactly the same as the GS quartz.


I do like the SD tuna 
I like the 7c46 tuna

but personally sbgx115-7 VS SDT sbdb009 is really not a REAL CHALLENGE , I think some may consider which to buy , I think most won't

one is 42 , one is 50 +

this is a huge difference

and the reason I sold my Tuna and still like them , but will not buy one too large


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

sierra11b said:


> jdmfetish,
> 
> Is there any way you can post a video? Maybe working the bezel and a charged lume shot?


I just finished a video of the SBGX115, but I'll do one of the SBGX117 soon too.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I just finished a video of the SBGX115, but I'll do one of the SBGX117 soon too.


great job


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> great job


Thanks! Here's the SBGX117 video:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

These new ones are honestly impressive. I am really surprised how much more I like it than the SBGA029.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> I'm not crazy about the new bezel font, but I think that, on the whole, it's actually better looking than the SBGA029.


Totally agree and that white dial is a beauty!!!


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Hot damn! That looks alot better than the photos! Ill be waiting for one of these to go on the used market


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Great review from timelessluxwatches
Grand Seiko SBGX115 & SBGX117 Quartz Diver Review | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

@timeless
You should check if the 5-piece bracelet from the SBGA029 fits the SBGX-diver. 
would be cool to dress up the SBGX and dress down the SBGA.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Arrived today. Only had time for iPhone photos. 
This is a wrist shot


This is a profile shot


This as well


This is a clasp shot


This is a lume shot


This is NOT a dress watch


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Only had time for iphonepics today, but here are two more. (18,5cm wrist)


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks great on your wrist. Congratulations and thank you for posting.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Its a nice watch, but at close to $4000 its just to expensive. Would have better at $2500 or at least have depth rating of 500m with helium release valve but thats just my 5c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And lots more photos here: PaketöppninGSdags SBGX117 | Sida 3 | Klocksnack


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow that's beautiful. I'm not buying any more seiko divers until they upgrade that damn clasp. Argh.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

cfw said:


> Its a nice watch, but at close to $4000 its just to expensive. Would have better at $2500 or at least have depth rating of 500m with helium release valve but thats just my 5c


And how would you use 500m WR and a helium valve?


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

yonsson said:


> And how would you use 500m WR and a helium valve?


You don't keep a dive bell in your backyard for your Mariana trench adventures? Pfft, amateur...


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

cfw said:


> Its a nice watch, but at close to $4000 its just to expensive. Would have better at $2500 or at least have depth rating of 500m with helium release valve but thats just my 5c


AFAIK Seiko uses gaskets that let helium through, so there is no need for a helium valve (which is an extra failure point in a watch).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Ahriman4891 said:


> AFAIK Seiko uses gaskets that let helium through, so there is no need for a helium valve (which is an extra failure point in a watch).


Seiko has eliminated the need for a helium escape valve, even on their very high WR divers.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks great yonsson. Do you have a rubber strap that you can put on it? Would like to know if it has the "Sumo gap".


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The watch actually looks better than I thought. I'll never warm up to the price though. I really don't get it at all.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Fanatic said:


> Looks great yonsson. Do you have a rubber strap that you can put on it? Would like to know if it has the "Sumo gap".


I do... I'm not a bracelet guy, so I've bought a GasGasBones Velcro, an olive green NATO, a regular skx rubber and a Hirsch performance tiger just for this watch. I do however have a 3x24hrs rule when I buy a new watch, meaning I don't allow myself to switch band or watch until after that time has been spent with the original set up.  I'll switch to rubber/Velcro/NATO on Thursday. I can post some pics then if you'd like.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

clarencek said:


> Wow that's beautiful. I'm not buying any more seiko divers until they upgrade that damn clasp. Argh.


The clasp is both great in function and look, but the thickness is insane. It's probably thicker than 1cm which is a shame since everything else on this watch is pretty much perfect. I knew this when I ordered, so I was ready for it, but if they develope a new clasp I'll be the first to order. I might even swap it for a standard Seiko-clasp, but then again, usually don't wear bracelets so I'll probably swap it for rubber anyway.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And the bezel is SLIGHTLY recessed at the lugs by the way.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

I just noticed, drill lugs, good move by Seiko.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

marinemaster said:


> I just noticed, drill lugs, good move by Seiko.


There is not one single modern GS model without drilled lugs. It's a must for me. I've never understood why not to have it, especially on a diver's watch.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Fantastic. Looks phenomenal!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Some daylight photos:


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Some daylight photos:


Fark me that's amazing. That's better looking than a SBGA029. There. I said it.


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Domo said:


> Fark me that's amazing. That's better looking than a SBGA029. There. I said it.


I agree, frankly the thing thats stopping me from buying it is that it isnt spring drive... that and the fact it costs $4k


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm getting used to the bezel, it's not as bad as first thought.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

yonsson said:


> There is not one single modern GS model without drilled lugs. It's a must for me. I've never understood why not to have it, especially on a diver's watch.


100% agreed, drilled lugs are a must have for me, pretty much will not consider purchasing a watch without. Sorry if this seems close minded, I just change straps a lot and have gotten really used to it.

Back on topic, love the watch, has really grown on me since seeing the initial pics, just out of my price range. Congrats to those who have picked one up.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

117+Hirsch performance= Winning combo








No strap gap.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Fantastic! Cheers!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Last pics:


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like this watch. Just not sure how I feel about the bezel font.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is another one for you... Just came in today from my guy in Arizona.



I was on the fence about a 114060 sub... Thinking I made the right choice, this thing is AMAZING!


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jack1024 said:


> I was on the fence about a 114060 sub... Thinking I made the right choice, this thing is AMAZING!


After wearing this for a full day... I'm absolutely sure I made the right choice. Can't get enough of the dial, case and the stately ticking of the 9F. It really is mesmerizing and unlike ANY other quartz movement.

The bezel print that comes off a bit obnoxious on photos looks positively muted in person... But it is very easy to read for a sporting 40 something like myself.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

nerfedup said:


> I agree, frankly the thing thats stopping me from buying it is that it isnt spring drive... that and the fact it costs $4k


I am with u there pal, its just priced to high, a Pelagos just make more sense at that price. A mate of mine bought a second hand Rolex Sub for $5000, sure a $1k is a big difference but come resell time it will be worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

cfw said:


> I am with u there pal, its just priced to high, a Pelagos just make more sense at that price. A mate of mine bought a second hand Rolex Sub for $5000, sure a $1k is a big difference but come resell time it will be worth it.


The finish on the SBGX is far better than that of a non ceramic sub.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Works in a NATO strap:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

not totally certain if Katsu has any of these left

GS Rubber

Katsu NAVI


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> not totally certain if Katsu has any of these left
> 
> GS Rubber
> 
> Katsu NAVI


I ave already checked with Katsu and others, and it is sold out. It is scheduled for production and will be available again in January.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

cool 

not cheap 

but an isofrane is $125 , so it is all relative


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That bezel looks much, much better when in tool mode on the NATO. Love it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Jack1024 said:


> After wearing this for a full day... I'm absolutely sure I made the right choice. Can't get enough of the dial, case and the stately ticking of the 9F. It really is mesmerizing and unlike ANY other quartz movement.
> 
> The bezel print that comes off a bit obnoxious on photos looks positively muted in person... But it is very easy to read for a sporting 40 something like myself.
> 
> View attachment 1748586


OK, I have to pose this question because I'm no expert on the GS models, nor do I like quartz watches, but why does it take so long for the seconds hand to reach each seconds marker? And why does it "jump" to erratically? Weird.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> OK, I have to pose this question because I'm no expert on the GS models, nor do I like quartz watches, but why does it take so long for the seconds hand to reach each seconds marker? And why does it "jump" to erratically? Weird.


It's in slow motion


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

yonsson said:


> I ave already checked with Katsu and others, and it is sold out. It is scheduled for production and will be available again in January.


 Thats great to hear! Iv been lusting for one of those foe a while and would have paid a pretty penny for one


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

here we go














https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-w...iko-much-less-quartz-1137210.html#post8894266


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

adi4 said:


> It's in slow motion


Exactly right - I wanted to capture the 'double tick' that the 9F series movements generate. It is not really visible by the naked eye.

This allows the movement to generate a much higher torque moment for the very large hands. The great thing is that it hits the nearly microscopic indices with perfect precision. (good for my OCD  )


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> That bezel looks much, much better when in tool mode on the NATO. Love it.


Do you have a pic? I haven't tried it on a nato yet....


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

That white dial is really something.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

White dial is arriving tomorrow. So is a Grand Seiko STGF075---gotta keep the wife happy!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish we could lock the "coming" thread and start "it's here".


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I wish we could lock the "coming" thread and start "it's here".


Yeah it's kind of funny that the review died quickly but this ancient thread continues on in perpetuity.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> Yeah it's kind of funny that the review died quickly but this ancient thread continues on in perpetuity.


True.... But this is the entire history of this watch from rumor to in hand. Maybe it should be retitled .. And we see how long it lives!


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Swung by the boutique today and I gotta say, the white dial version is gorgeous and not too big at all. It wore very close to my previous Shogun in fact. And you kind of forget about the bezel font in person because the rest of the design just "clicks". Love it and I'm seriously debating between this and the SBGA031 when I decide to get a GS diver.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

I love both of them.... I just got the black one and I'm already scheming on how to fund the white one!


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Was in Tokyo last week and tried on the white one. Gorgeous! The dial is creamy/silvery white.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

No date function...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> No date function...


provides for a incredibly clean dial , I am still wearing mine every day


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> provides for a incredibly clean dial , I am still wearing mine every day


Me too! I can't get the thing off my arm!!


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. This watch kills on the wrist. I'd encourage any of the haters to check it out in person before making any final opinions.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

so happy for you 

congrats

this is the 1st watch i have owned that i have worn everyday since i bought it , i may have been the 1st to buy it , knew when Dan started the thread i had to own it 

but i have never had anything i wanted to where and excited to wear every day , and i have had tons of watches including Rolex , Omega. Tudor and more

anyway the white is bad love it

mine runs + or - 0 seconds


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. It's a great watch. IMO, it is not a substitute for a sub-c or some other mid to high end divers, but it is a great piece. I will say that the finishing is probably better then my sub-c, but the sub-c is a better executed watch - i.e. better movement, bracelet and crown, but also more then twice as expensive. It would've been a damn good comparison if GS put a spring drive movement...a decision I wish they would've gone with. Nonetheless, I still love it.
It will be interesting to see where prices settle. I think MSRP is ridiculous, but it is a solid new value anywhere between $2500-3000 and I suspect used value will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $2000-2500, making it a steal.


jdmfetish said:


> so happy for you
> 
> congrats
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1774058


Great pics. I just don't get warmed to the fact of paying MSRP for the watch. Maybe if the street price is around $2K. If you think, you could get a $8K Omega MSRP watch for $4K on grey market deals. So, it is directly competing with $6-8K watches on grey market. So, the whole point of worth.. should be directly compared with twice the price of watches.

Similarly, I don't think Monsters would have been so popular if everyone started paying its MSRP price(which is around $500).

But honestly I hope to get this watch in White dial at some point, it looks stunning!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

far as i know $3400-$3500 to your door is the price 

MSRP is something i think in this case no one has paid 

so we are speaking of a very expensive $3500 quartz , it is not for all , i love it


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> far as i know $3400-$3500 to your door is the price
> 
> MSRP is something i think in this case no one has paid
> 
> so we are speaking of a very expensive $3500 quartz , it is not for all , i love it


Good to know its $3400..


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

jdmfetish said:


> far as i know $3400-$3500 to your door is the price
> 
> MSRP is something i think in this case no one has paid
> 
> so we are speaking of a very expensive $3500 quartz , it is not for all , i love it


You can get them cheaper. PM for details.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

streetracer101 said:


> Thanks. It's a great watch. IMO, it is not a substitute for a sub-c or some other mid to high end divers, but it is a great piece. I will say that the finishing is probably better then my sub-c, but the sub-c is a better executed watch - i.e. better movement, bracelet and crown, but also more then twice as expensive. It would've been a damn good comparison if GS put a spring drive movement...a decision I wish they would've gone with. Nonetheless, I still love it.
> It will be interesting to see where prices settle. I think MSRP is ridiculous, but it is a solid new value anywhere between $2500-3000 and I suspect used value will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $2000-2500, making it a steal.


GS makes a spring drive diver already and it is comparable to the sub-c if not better......i assume you know this however.......


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

snakeeyes said:


> GS makes a spring drive diver already and it is comparable to the sub-c if not better......i assume you know this however.......


It's too big... And I doubt it is fully comparable. The bracelet on the subc is better then any I've seen.
Also, I don't know how I feel about having to send a watch to Japan for service. RSC can turn around a watch in a matter of weeks. I'm still waiting for some spring driver links from Seiko Japan 3 months later.....


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

streetracer101 said:


> Thanks. It's a great watch. IMO, it is not a substitute for a sub-c or some other mid to high end divers, but it is a great piece. I will say that the finishing is probably better then my sub-c, but the sub-c is a better executed watch - i.e. better movement, bracelet and crown, but also more then twice as expensive. It would've been a damn good comparison if GS put a spring drive movement...a decision I wish they would've gone with. Nonetheless, I still love it.
> It will be interesting to see where prices settle. I think MSRP is ridiculous, but it is a solid new value anywhere between $2500-3000 and I suspect used value will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $2000-2500, making it a steal.


You know, I love Grand Seikos.. but honestly people don't realize they are quite expensive as much as Rolex but without the huge marketing costs of Rolex. If you think about it, Rolex are quite a bargain to some of the Grand Seiko models.

*MSRP Prices*

GS Quartz 37mm - $2300
GS Quartz 40mm - $3250
GS Quartz Diver -44mm - $4100
GS Diver Automatic- 44mm - $5800+ (Guess: How much would you expect if you replace 9F with Automatic movement? Around $6K? GS 37mm Quartz to Automatic is $1700 difference)

Now, lets see, 
Rolex Explorer Automatic - 39mm - $6550
Rolex Sub Automatic - 40mm - $7550

*Not including Spring Drive as it is exclusive to Seiko and they can charge as much they want.

So, for Rolex marketing, proven history and easy accessibility for service, isn't additional 20% a bargain comparatively?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> You know, I love Grand Seikos.. but honestly people don't realize they are quite expensive as much as Rolex but without the huge marketing costs of Rolex. If you think about it, Rolex are quite a bargain to some of the Grand Seiko models.
> 
> *MSRP Prices*
> 
> ...


Gs quartz diver is 42.7mm not 44


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> You know, I love Grand Seikos.. but honestly people don't realize they are quite expensive as much as Rolex but without the huge marketing costs of Rolex. If you think about it, Rolex are quite a bargain to some of the Grand Seiko models.
> 
> *MSRP Prices*
> 
> ...


GS doesent make a diver automatic....only spring drive and quartz


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> Gs quartz diver is 42.7mm not 44


Thanks for correction, my point remains.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> GS doesent make a diver automatic....only spring drive and quartz


I know.. I'm talking if* they made one.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> You know, I love Grand Seikos.. but honestly people don't realize they are quite expensive as much as Rolex but without the huge marketing costs of Rolex. If you think about it, Rolex are quite a bargain to some of the Grand Seiko models.
> 
> *MSRP Prices*
> 
> ...


grand seiko spring drive diver msrp is 6500 not 5500


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> I know.. I'm talking if* they made one.


well that depends.....a GS hibeat diver would command much more than $5500...

i look at it another way. GS is the bargain. you get Japans version of a Rolex for pricing in which Rolex really should be priced.....Rolex can hardly be considered a bargain....anyways i get your point, just dont agree.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> well that depends.....a GS hibeat diver would command much more than $5500...
> 
> i look at it another way. GS is the bargain. you get Japans version of a Rolex for pricing in which Rolex really should be priced.....Rolex can hardly be considered a bargain....anyways i get your point, just dont agree.


Weak argument. You want Rolex should be priced 20% less than it is? Then how much does Seiko need to reduce its pricing? Is Seiko spending as much in marketing as Rolex?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Weak argument. You want Rolex should be priced 20% less than it is? Then how much does Seiko need to reduce its pricing? Is Seiko spending as much in marketing as Rolex?


not a weak argument. do some research and you will find that GS makes next to nothing off the GS line...they just recoup their costs....your looking at bargain as in pricing and im looking at it in quality.....

in GS one gets a watch on par with Rolex for cheaper......your saying that we should accept the higher Rolex price as a bargin because hey, it all gos to marketing....i guess its what one perceives a bargain to be.......

the fact i can get a GS spring drive titanium diver for cheaper than a Rolex sub and much cheaper than a seadweller with generic 3135 movements tells me GS is the bigger bargain. so we can agree to disagree...its ok.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> not a weak argument. do some research and you will find that GS makes next to nothing off the GS line...they just recoup their costs....your looking at bargain as in pricing and im looking at it in quality.....
> 
> in GS one gets a watch on par with Rolex for cheaper......your saying that we should accept the higher Rolex price as a bargin because hey, it all gos to marketing....i guess its what one perceives a bargain to be.......
> 
> the fact i can get a GS spring drive titanium diver for cheaper than a Rolex sub and much cheaper than a seadweller with generic 3135 movements tells me GS is the bigger bargain. so we can agree to disagree...its ok.


Btw, my post originated as a reply to streetracer101 who owns both SubC and GS Diver and prefers SubC in bracelet and execution.

How do you define 'quality'? What is the history of GS Diver quartz? In SubC, you'll if you service it once a decade, it'll last 50 years for sure.. what about GS Diver quartz? Isn't this the first model as such?

So, again to re-iterate and make it clear

*GS Diver Quartz and Rolex SubC *(both similar dials and everyone knows which is the original)
*$4100 vs $7550 *(if this was Automatic, then it would be *$6000 vs $7550*, which doesn't make GS Diver a steal in any which way)









* *mikeylacroix*'s pic


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Maxy said:


> Btw, my post originated as a reply to streetracer101 who owns both SubC and GS Diver and prefers SubC in bracelet and execution.
> 
> How do you define 'quality'? What is the history of GS Diver quartz? In SubC, you'll if you service it once a decade, it'll last 50 years for sure.. what about GS Diver quartz? Isn't this the first model as such?
> 
> ...


Not trying to stir the fire, but overall value should also take into consideration resale value imo. Most rolexes depreciate initially, stabilize and then appreciate in value a few years later. I don't think the same can be said of GS watches.

Either way, they are both great... each great in their own right.


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

For a non over sized diver, the submariners are hard to beat even at that price. and I do support both brands each to their own.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Btw, my post originated as a reply to streetracer101 who owns both SubC and GS Diver and prefers SubC in bracelet and execution.
> 
> How do you define 'quality'? What is the history of GS Diver quartz? In SubC, you'll if you service it once a decade, it'll last 50 years for sure.. what about GS Diver quartz? Isn't this the first model as such?
> 
> ...


seikos dive watch history is every bit as rich as rolex....the new GS quartz can go 50 years between servicing.....if Rolex put a spring drive in their watch you can bet it would cost more than $7550!!!

GS is the better value....and yes i own more Rolexes than i do GS** i own a hibeat.....your presumed pricing of a GS is speculative because GS does not make an automatic and if they did it may very well be a hibeat and still priced cheaper than a Rolex this we know basd on the fact a spring drive is cheaper....

in my opinion the GS spring drive diver is superior to a Rolex submariner/seadweller and is cheaper by more than $1000 for the sub and $3000 for the seadweller. again, we can agree to disagree. its ok.


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

Received my Grand Seiko SBGX117 2weeks ago from Katsu at Higuchi.
Great service and as many have mentioned, it looks a whole lot better in the flesh then it does in photos.
Also the time is spot on after the 2 weeks.
Thanks to everyone in this thread who recommended it, I am glad that I took your advice!


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

I only discovered these models now.
I sag the First Post months ago, but that horrible scan from a broschure.
but now with real pictures i Love this watch.

some questions:

is the bezel Inlay ceramic?

markers and hands seem to have different lume. Is that correct?

how is the size compared to the NoDate 114060?

and most important:
should I get the black or white one?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

osmin said:


> I only discovered these models now.
> I sag the First Post months ago, but that horrible scan from a broschure.
> but now with real pictures i Love this watch.
> 
> ...


it look just like a ceramic bezel , not sure if it is 
Black is the only dial color i own , i try other colors orange, white , grey , blue , over and over , always sell them 
it wears big for 42 , more like a 44 mm 
to me lume looks the same


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

jannalitim said:


> Received my Grand Seiko SBGX117 2weeks ago from Katsu at Higuchi.
> Great service and as many have mentioned, it looks a whole lot better in the flesh then it does in photos.
> Also the time is spot on after the 2 weeks.
> Thanks to everyone in this thread who recommended it, I am glad that I took your advice!


congrats 
i got mine the moment Katsu got them , i was the 1st one he sold to 
that said i only changed mine  once for day light savings 
mine runs + or - 0


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

jannalitim said:


> Received my Grand Seiko SBGX117 2weeks ago from Katsu at Higuchi.
> Great service and as many have mentioned, it looks a whole lot better in the flesh then it does in photos.
> Also the time is spot on after the 2 weeks.
> Thanks to everyone in this thread who recommended it, I am glad that I took your advice!


double post for the lose


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks very much.
I have owned a bunch of great diving watches over the years, including a few Omega Seamasters and Rolex Submariners, and the overall build quality of the Grand Seiko is on par with them.
I was really worried about spending 3K on a quartz, but I have not regretted it for one second.
Like most watch guys, I love mechanical watches, but there is a beauty to this HEQ as well.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i have also done the Rolex thing for about 20 years  , with at least a half dozen examples 
followed by the omega's and Tudor 

i would agree on par as well 

though i was not worried about spending the money on the GS quartz as you , because owning a MM sbdx001 i knew exactly what to expect 

fantastic piece we are in agreement


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

I wasn't all that excited after seeing some initial pics of these models. The font seemed odd and not well suited to the watch. But after having had the chance to check these out a couple of times in person at Wako in Ginza, and seeing all the wrist shots on here, really starting to love these new GS divers. The dial, especially on the white one, is just stunning in person. And the font is really growing on me too.

Congrats to everyone who has picked one up!


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, I was a bit concerned about the font before I purchased mine.  

I am in Australia, so I had no chance to see one in person before I ordered it (the store listed by Seiko as the Grand Seiko store here in Australia had never heard of it and told me it must be a Japan only model, so I knew not to bother with any more questions to them).

I also own an Omega Planet Ocean 8500 in 42mm, which has a pretty subtle font.  But from the first minute of trying on the SBGX117, the font looked great.

Swapping between the two watches and their styles of font doesn't feel weird either, they both suit very well.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

jannalitim said:


> Yes, I was a bit concerned about the font before I purchased mine.
> 
> I am in Australia, so I had no chance to see one in person before I ordered it (the store listed by Seiko as the Grand Seiko store here in Australia had never heard of it and told me it must be a Japan only model, so I knew not to bother with any more questions to them).
> 
> ...


Any chance we could see some side by sides with the Omega? Would love to see the size comparison.


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

smalls said:


> Any chance we could see some side by sides with the Omega? Would love to see the size comparison.


Not the best photos, but here are some shots that show the difference.

Both are great, with the Seiko being a bit heavier than the Omega.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Surprised the Seiko is heavier. That 8500 isn't a light watch. Nice duo you've got there.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

LOVE the "nodate" look - wish they offered that on the 029


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

smalls said:


> Thanks for the pics. Surprised the Seiko is heavier. That 8500 isn't a light watch. Nice duo you've got there.


You are welcome.

Yes, I was surprised at the weight.

It isn't ridiculously heavy, and it sits well on the wrist, being a little thinner than the 8500.

I was really torn between the two originally, and went with the Planet Ocean (I have only had it a couple of months). But I couldn't get the Grand Seiko out of my thoughts, so I ended up with both anyway.

They are both great for different reasons, so I do have to agree with you that they are a great duo.


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

matthew P said:


> LOVE the "nodate" look - wish they offered that on the 029


Yes, the symmetry of the watch is great and gives it a very clean look.

It is also nice sometimes to wear a watch that you know is high quality (and a bit expensive), but nobody else notices because they think 'it is only a Seiko'


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

jannalitim said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the weight.
> 
> ...


If you could only have one, which would you pick and why?


----------



## jannalitim (Jan 3, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> If you could only have one, which would you pick and why?


Funny you should ask that.  I did just go through that choice. 

I was feeling a bit guilty about having 2 expensive watches and made the decision to keep one and sell one.

I love mechanical watches, but the $1000 service cost (here in Australia that is what it is) and without the watch for 3 months every time it needs a service was a concern for me.

I opened up the back of the Grand Seiko, had a good look at it the movement and removed the battery to have a look how easy it was to replace it.  It was so easy, with the movement being totally sealed and separate from the battery.



Also, I know that the Grand Seiko is a quartz and they are more accurate, but it is amazing. It lost less than 1 second in the 4 months that I kept an eye on it.

The clean look of the Seiko also to me was a winner. I love the look of the Omega, but the anal side of me loves the symmetry of the Seiko.

I agonized about the decision, and I sold the Omega.


I was a bit sorry to see it go, but I love the Grand Seiko, and I know that for a few minutes effort and a few dollars every 3 years or so means I won't need to worry about it in my lifetime. Seiko say the totally sealed movement does not need to be touched for 50 years.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine just arrived about a week ago and love it so far.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

tsteph12 said:


> Mine just arrived about a week ago and love it so far.
> 
> View attachment 3833386
> 
> View attachment 3833402


congrats

you and i have the same taste in watches LOL

its striking

you will not flip it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Dat lume


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I know that the watch is amazing due to the quartz calibre and the finish/ quality but I really miss the date function with it`s instant change after midnight...


----------



## Nasir Kasmani (Dec 26, 2013)

hi, how would either fit nicely on a 6.5" wrist?. thanks in advance =)


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

More pictures please!!!!! Help feed my appetite for this beautiful watch!!!!

This watch is still on my list, haven't seen it in person but I just know I want this. That said, it would be nice to see it in titanium and perhaps with a sunburst blue dial like some of the blue GS dress watches, really hope Seiko expands upon these and introduces more quartz diver models.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

It's on my (long term) list also... I figure that if I save, commit, and buy a GS Quartz, that will certainly bring about a_* SOLAR*_ GS diver... :-!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Wow. Very nice pics bro. Very nice.

I have always had a soft spot for GS quartz. All of them. It's on the horizon for me somewhere.


----------



## northman_83 (Jan 26, 2008)

I could not find out, what the bezel is made out of. Does anybody know?


----------

